# Sticky  2023 World Cup XCC-XCO



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Hi everyone!!!

Since the first ''big news'' broke out today, I guess it is time to start a new thread.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

Honestly I kind of look forward to this tradition... see what the new season brings!


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

carlostruco said:


> Hi everyone!!!
> 
> Since the first ''big news'' broke out today, I guess it is time to start a new thread.


Thanks for starting the new thread. I sent a request to the mods to unsticky the old 2022 thread and sticky the 2023 thread in its place. Not that this annual thread usually has any issues floating around near the top of the forum topics list, but this will help the old thread to gracefully sail off toward the horizon.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Circlip said:


> Thanks for starting the new thread. I sent a request to the mods to unsticky the old 2022 thread and sticky the 2023 thread in its place. Not that this annual thread usually has any issues floating around near the top of the forum topics list, but this will help the old thread to gracefully sail off toward the horizon.


Thanks! I've started the thread for the past few years when the calendar turns to off season and announcements begin. Let's get this party started!!!


----------



## Jolyzara (Jan 11, 2022)

Who's the favorite to win it all? Any newcomers going to challenge the podium?


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

I don't have a favorite to win it all, but I hope we'll see Stigger and Mitterwallner take wins. They're both close, but dealt with injuries/COVID during the season. I also want Nino to beat the record.


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd love to see Batty finally get a win. She looked in shape to contend at points this year after a few off years. I'd also love for Jolanda to grab another win in XCO. Hoping Blevins can put it together as well. And... Nino.

Overall my early prediction is Carod for the men and PFP for the ladies (wanting to rep the new team well).


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Off season? But it's spring.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

Any promising U23 riders moving to Elite for 2023? It's more difficult for me to follow the younger categories with the lack of coverage so I'm not sure who will be making the jump.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Any promising U23 riders moving to Elite for 2023? It's more difficult for me to follow the younger categories with the lack of coverage so I'm not sure who will be making the jump.


Martin Vidaurre Kossmann. IINM he's headed for the Specialized Team.

With Sorrou, Kerschbaumer & Frei leaving or reported to be leaving I'm wondering if they're going to cut back to a 2x2 (Batten, Stigger, Blevins & Kossmann) squad from 3x3.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

The incredibly late finish to the world cup season will be interesting. The big technical challenge at those races might be all the falling leaves!!


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

LMN said:


> The incredibly late finish to the world cup season will be interesting. The big technical challenge at those races might be all the falling leaves!!


Leaves are no joke!!! Wet or dry, they can be like ice. Pine needles used to freak me out a bit, but they are nothing comparatively speaking.


----------



## darth tracer (Jan 13, 2004)

roth88 said:


> I don't have a favorite to win it all, but I hope we'll see Stigger and Mitterwallner take wins. They're both close, but dealt with injuries/COVID during the season. I also want Nino to beat the record.


 Didnt Nino beat the record is Fluk is positive? Kind of a bummer not to win it by winning, but he would get the 1st place right if the B is positive?


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

While not XCO, I’m a big fan of the Cape Epic and I enjoy the insight shared by some of the folks on this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

darth tracer said:


> Didnt Nino beat the record is Fluk is positive? Kind of a bummer not to win it by winning, but he would get the 1st place right if the B is positive?


It's VERY unclear to me why this question still isn't resolved this many months after the abnormal sample, but yeah, I think that if the B sample comes up positive as well, then Nino takes the record.


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

roth88 said:


> It's VERY unclear to me why this question still isn't resolved this many months after the abnormal sample, but yeah, I think that if the B sample comes up positive as well, then Nino takes the record.


because the case is still open


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

nya said:


> because the case is still open


Right, but does it take that long to test a B sample and conduct an investigation? It's damn slow when someone's career is on the line.


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

roth88 said:


> Right, but does it take that long to test a B sample and conduct an investigation? It's damn slow when someone's career is on the line.


AFAIK he is not even going for the B sample test and those investigation take a lot of time, especially when someone's career is on the line


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

roth88 said:


> Right, but does it take that long to test a B sample and conduct an investigation? It's damn slow when someone's career is on the line.


A lot these times these tribunals are made up of professionals with a wide variety of busy schedules in their main area of work. Meeting and hearing can only happen a couple of times a year.


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

roth88 said:


> Right, but does it take that long to test a B sample and conduct an investigation? It's damn slow when someone's career is on the line.


Toon Aerts is still waiting for a decision is a doping control from last years cyclocross season.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

agm2 said:


> Toon Aerts is still waiting for a decision is a doping control from last years cyclocross season.


And hasn't cut his hair since......(this isn't a joke, it's part of his defence).


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

As far as I know, Fluckingers B sample has not even been tested. The problem is; what is the amount of XXX that is "doping"? The XXX has been given a limit of 5,0 blah blah, because it actually exists in nature. Anything over that is considered "too much to have occurred naturally". Fluckingers A sample apparently was shopped around to special Swiss UCI labs, looking for ANY anomolies. The XXX was found at 0,3 blah blah blah. He was then impeached suspended for "being positive", which actually should not of been until 5,0 blah blah blah. 

This is his path of protest. 

It does again revisit the theory of Swiss Mafia being angry at Fluckinger for crashing into Shurter.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

LMN said:


> The incredibly late finish to the world cup season will be interesting. The big technical challenge at those races might be all the falling leaves!!


Weather in Mt Ste Anne in october could be messy too. Interesting choice of location for a late season race, though I realize that it makes sense to do the North American races at the end rather than in between European ones. 

On a different subject, I'm still surprised that Ineos hasn't been linked to any British women, especially with the World Championships being in the UK next year. Going all in for 2024 Olympics with PFP and ignoring Worlds in the UK (at least on the women's side) seems like a missed opportunity for a team that emerged from the British national team and has strongly supported so many male British riders.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

AndrewHardtail said:


> On a different subject, I'm still surprised that Ineos hasn't been linked to any British women, especially with the World Championships being in the UK next year. Going all in for 2024 Olympics with PFP and ignoring Worlds in the UK (at least on the women's side) seems like a missed opportunity for a team that emerged from the British national team and has strongly supported so many male British riders.


Other than Evie, is there another British woman capable of winning a World Cup XCO race in the next two years? Evie might not fit in with the Ineos marginal gains approach.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

Stonerider said:


> Other than Evie, is there another British woman capable of winning a World Cup XCO race in the next two years? Evie might not fit in with the Ineos marginal gains approach.


Annie Last was 2nd at XCM worlds this year and has a few world cup XCC/O podiums in the past few years, so while she doesn't have the results that Richards does, she's at least a contender, and is current UK XCO and XCC champ as well.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

I thought Annie Last was doing well toward the end of the XCO season


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Stonerider said:


> Other than Evie, is there another British woman capable of winning a World Cup XCO race in the next two years? Evie might not fit in with the Ineos marginal gains approach.


As already stated, Annie Last; and one wonders what she could do in an Ineos type team. She's won a World Cup, and has Worlds medals.....

From reading interviews, Evie had an awful time when she moved to Manchester to be part of the British Cycling academy.....Seeing as Ineos came out of that programme, it doesn't look like a good fit. She seems to be in a good place with TFR, and those around her.......but stranger things have happened.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Isla Short (Scotland) could take a win. She has the speed, but said (in a podcast) that her biggest barrier is confidence.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

roth88 said:


> Isla Short (Scotland) could take a win. She has the speed, but said (in a podcast) that her biggest barrier is confidence.


Isla is one of my favorites and I keep hoping she will break out soon... I did not realize that she rode for Juliana.


----------



## cycloholic (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

roth88 said:


> Isla Short (Scotland) could take a win. She has the speed, but said (in a podcast) that her biggest barrier is confidence.


Yeah, I listened to it, and it's something I can relate to; it can be a crippling opponent; it takes lots to build it up, and can come crashing down in no time.....
She was 5th in the Worlds in Leogang, she belongs at the front, she has the ability & skills.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

cycloholic said:


> View attachment 2005459


I’m not buying into the PFP hype until she proves herself on the BMX track. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

celswick said:


> I’m not buying into the PFP hype until she proves herself on the BMX track.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Red Bull Rampage or I'm not impressed. Pretty sure she could clean some of the lines the guys are riding as we type. 😉


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

uintah said:


> Red Bull Rampage or I'm not impressed. Pretty sure she could clean some of the lines the guys are riding as we type. 😉


Rampage is like ice dancing or drifting. Subjectively judged, not a race.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> Rampage is like ice dancing or drifting. Subjectively judged, not a race.


Exactly. PFP needs to win UCI DH World Champs or she’s not even chopped liver.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

jrob300 said:


> Exactly. PFP needs to win UCI DH World Champs or she’s not even chopped liver.


She won Megavalanche Reunion Island last December:


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I thought there was a 2023 Equipment thread, but...whatever: just a rumor (but prolly maybe just an SC):









¿Nueva Cervélo de doble suspensión? Milan Vader termina la temporada sobre una misteriosa MTB


Milan Vader despide la temporada en una carrera XCO y con una misteriosa MTB de doble suspensión




www.brujulabike.com





Here's a race results if you're curious:





Results Greek MTB Series by Alter Bike Tours- Salamina Epic Race #6 22-23 Oct 2022 | mtbdata.com


Results Greek MTB Series by Alter Bike Tours- Salamina Epic Race #6 22-23 Oct 2022 | mtbdata.com




mtbdata.com


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cofidis-switch-back-to-look-bikes-for-2023/


B&B hotels ktm to switch to B&BHotels BMC for 2023. Koretsky will be on a BMC then


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

One hopes he races more World Cups, and will probably need to if he wants to make the 2024 Paris Olympics.......Similar for the Netherlands, their top two riders have done very little in the last year.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Vader was seen taking the new Cervelo XCO FS race bike for a spin


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

The thing I find most weird about the Cervelo mtb is...they (Pons) have bought Santa cruz, and have now bought GT and Cannondale, and the first thing they do after that is pop out a Cervelo HT.
Just seems a bit odd to buy up companies with a big historyt, then have your specific other brand cross over into their territory.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

mik_git said:


> The thing I find most weird about the Cervelo mtb is...they (Pons) have bought Santa cruz, and have now bought GT and Cannondale, and the first thing they do after that is pop out a Cervelo HT.
> Just seems a bit odd to buy up companies with a big historyt, then have your specific other brand cross over into their territory.


Man I think it’s more a case of tapping into the roadie market and creating converts. A Santa Cruz rider is'nt the same as a Cervelo buyer. They also maintain the brands as separate companies with their own marketing and design teams. Where they may converge is in the distribution system


----------



## arca_tern (Apr 6, 2004)

Brad said:


> Man I think it’s more a case of tapping into the roadie market and creating converts. A Santa Cruz rider is it the same as a cervelo buyer. They also maintain the brands as separate companies with their own marketing and design teams. Where they may converge is in the distribution system


for the record, there’s multiple Santa Cruz bikes I would love to own, and about zero Cervelos (or Cannondales or GTs) I give a crap about.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Brad said:


> Man I think it’s more a case of tapping into the roadie market and creating converts. A Santa Cruz rider is it the same as a cervelo buyer. They also maintain the brands as separate companies with their own marketing and design teams. Where they may converge is in the distribution system


It's not unlike the car world where an Audi A1, VW Polo, Seat Ibiza or Skoda Fabia is more or less the same car; just the details and brand (and cost) separate them.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> It's not unlike the car world where an Audi A1, VW Polo, Seat Ibiza or Skoda Fabia is more or less the same car; just the details and brand (and cost) separate them.


exactly. PON can attract much larger buying power for its brands which lowers material cost. To an extent they could also use the same factory(s) to build all their brands frames and cross pollenate technology whilst still maintaining separate identities for each. Exactly s VW does with its brands. I see this as a win win for all PON's brands.

Gazelle, Urban Arrow,Kalkhoff, Veloretti & Schwinn - commutng (e)bikes
,
Cervélo - High end Aero road bikes
FOCUS, High end road bikes
Santa Cruz, high end offroad bikes
Cannondale - mid to high end road, offorad, commuting, kids and high performance E-bikes
and
CALOI. - value brand out of Brasil

theyre well covered across all the major sectors of the cycling market


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Sorry, i understand _why_ they have released a mtb, and agree with all your points above. 
I jsut found it wierd that they immediately brought out their mtb after buying up other mtb companies. I'd assume their production run predated the purchase.
this sort of thing kinda works with cars (and I guess being traditionallydealing with cars it makes sense), but usually when bike companies do this, one company becomes the main, and the others suffer. Eg Dorel with GT Cannondale Mongoose. Trek and... anything they bought. Schwinn and Yeti
I guess we will see what happens


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

I'm guessing it could have something to do with the brand loyalty of their customers. For example, a roadie who rides his Cervelo, may want to try off road, and wanted to buy a MTB of the same make, but previously couldn't. So would maybe buy from another brand who they've heard of; Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc Santa Cruz might not be on a roadie's radar......
And with their sponsored team (Jumbo-Visma) having a top XC racer, it probably makes sense to release some MTBs, instead of using Santa Cruz, etc


----------



## cal_len1 (Nov 18, 2017)

My understanding of PON, is that they let their companies more or less operate independently. That could be why there's some crossover.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Very reliable source just told me yesterday the rumors Martin Vidaurre to Specialized and Gwendalyn Gibson to Trek are done deals.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

GG to Trek is a good one.

Is Trek's focus on their woman's team? They have the best line up of racers (historically and currently) and GG just adds to that. Their men's team hasn't faired nearly as well. Is it a focus or have the men just not panned out as well.

Just curious.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

carlostruco said:


> Very reliable source just told me yesterday the rumors Martin Vidaurre to Specialized and Gwendalyn Gibson to Trek are done deals.


You are definitely correct on at least one of the two. 😉


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

smartyiak said:


> GG to Trek is a good one.
> 
> Is Trek's focus on their woman's team? They have the best line up of racers (historically and currently) and GG just adds to that. Their men's team hasn't faired nearly as well. Is it a focus or have the men just not panned out as well.


The Trek team has been a major disaster last year and half from a management side. They had a significant staff issue in the 2021 season that ended up in some key staff being let go. Since then it has been an absolute struggle with more staff leaving at the end of this season.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> The Trek team has been a major disaster last year and half from a management side. They had a significant staff issue in the 2021 season that ended up in some key staff being let go. Since then it has been an absolute struggle with more staff leaving at the end of this season.


In your opinion did that have anything to do with Matt Shriver? Not necessarily as a person, just in general. I thought it seemed strange that he was going to leave the road team and run the MTB (technical) without leaving Colorado.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

smartyiak said:


> GG to Trek is a good one.
> 
> Is Trek's focus on their woman's team? They have the best line up of racers (historically and currently) and GG just adds to that. Their men's team hasn't faired nearly as well. Is it a focus or have the men just not panned out as well.
> 
> Just curious.


Vlad Dascalu had a pretty good season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

celswick said:


> Vlad Dascalu had a pretty good season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but you would'nt know he rode a TREK. There's almost no marketing focus on he or Anton


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Brad said:


> but you would'nt know he rode a TREK. There's almost no marketing focus on he or Anton


I guess you’re right about that. The only reason I’ve ever heard of Vlad is because I watched the races on Red Bull. He’s probably anonymous to most. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

As a follower of many sports, MTB as a whole really needs to improve its marketing - it's not good enough. And a lot of the media could do a lot better as well. Maybe the new TV deal will force everybody to up their game, especially if they want to attract new sponsors.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

celswick said:


> Vlad Dascalu had a pretty good season.


I think he also suffers from the bias towards wins. He’s been consistently very good, but never on the top step at elite level. I’m hoping he finally gets one in 2023.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

Article in Cyclingweekly about Pidcock and juggling cyclocross and road racing goals for 2023. Notable for this thread because he doesn't even mention MTB. I wonder if he'll do any XCO world cups at all?



https://www.cyclingweekly.com/racing/tom-pidcock-unsure-whether-he-will-defend-cyclocross-world-title-in-2023


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

I wouldn't worry about that at the moment; it's likely the road biased interviewers didn't ask about MTB. Personally, I think CX has become the definite 3rd of his disciplines; probably because very few courses suit his strengths.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Pidcock has said that he will have "a late/delayed start" to his CX season because one knee is "bothering" him, and he cannot sprint in training. (He implied that the adrenaline from an actual race overcame the discomfort) According to Pidcock, it is a discomfort rather than an injury.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

He'll want to start some racing next year for the Olympic Qualification points won't he? Isn't it taken from 2023 for the 2024 Olympic start numbers.

GBR have a dearth of racers racking up XCO or XCC points.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Self deleted, off topic


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Goran_injo said:


> I've got mixed emotions on this.
> 
> Not sure I want to make the sport more popular (for selfish reasons). More folks on the trail, some with no or limited etiquette towards hikers etc. A lot for me to talk about in regards of what I feel is a negative consequence of popularization.
> 
> ...


What does that have to do with 2023 World Cup MTB racing?


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> I wouldn't worry about that at the moment; it's likely the road biased interviewers didn't ask about MTB. Personally, I think CX has become the definite 3rd of his disciplines; probably because very few courses suit his strengths.


more because I think he's struggling with a knee injury and isn't committing to CX in 22/23 to allow i time to heal. He's targeting GC in TdF 2023 so he'll likely limit his XCO exposure to the first few events again and maybe the last two including World Champs.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

uintah said:


> What does that have to do with 2023 World Cup MTB racing?


Deleted, off topic, apologies.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

mail_liam said:


> He'll want to start some racing next year for the Olympic Qualification points won't he? Isn't it taken from 2023 for the 2024 Olympic start numbers.
> 
> GBR don't have a dearth of racers racking up XCO or XCC points.


That's a good point. The qualification period is May 2022 to May 2024, so actually not too many opportunities in 2024 to get points, but he does already have two XCO world cup wins and the European Continental Championship and a 4th at MTB Worlds from this year that will count, which might already be enough to make the cut. I'm not sure there will be 19 other countries that have results like that.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

AndrewHardtail said:


> That's a good point. The qualification period is May 2022 to May 2024, so actually not too many opportunities in 2024 to get points, but he does already have two XCO world cup wins and the European Continental Championship and a 4th at MTB Worlds from this year that will count, which might already be enough to make the cut. I'm not sure there will be 19 other countries that have results like that.


If his road ambitions are built around the hilly classics and the Tour, the World's road race not exactly good for him, the bulk of his road season will be over with. Maybe we will see him race the MTB worlds and the remaining MTB World Cups.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

mail_liam said:


> He'll want to start some racing next year for the Olympic Qualification points won't he? Isn't it taken from 2023 for the 2024 Olympic start numbers.
> 
> GBR have a dearth of racers racking up XCO or XCC points.


No we don't; take Pidcock away and for the men we're in the same place we've been for years.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

PFP rode her first CX race


Blackies Pasture said:


> Pidcock has said that he will have "a late/delayed start" to his CX season because one knee is "bothering" him, and he cannot sprint in training. (He implied that the adrenaline from an actual race overcame the discomfort) According to Pidcock, it is a discomfort rather than an injury.


Timely....

Tom Pidcock to make cyclocross season debut at Merksplas Superprestige


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Hopefully PFP's MTB mechanics are more skilled than whomever she had in the pits at her first cyclocross. Pretty embarrassing.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Hopefully PFP's MTB mechanics are more skilled than whomever she had in the pits at her first cyclocross. Pretty embarrassing.


That was a bit of a black eye on the Ineos oganization to spoil PFP's debut with them. Shame.

ETA: could you see what the issue was? I couldn't tell if the chain was jammed at the front or the rear.

I just posted the men's race in the Cyclocross sub. Fantastic race. One of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> ETA: could you see what the issue was? I couldn't tell if the chain was jammed at the front or the rear.
> 
> I just posted the men's race in the Cyclocross sub. Fantastic race. One of the best I've ever seen.


Yes, men's race was great. PFP said her chain fell off and was jammed on first lap, and then her rear derailleur quit shifting on last lap.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Yes, men's race was great. PFP said her chain fell off and was jammed on first lap, and then her rear derailleur quit shifting on last lap.


Ahh... I didn't catch that it was two different issues. Thank you.

I'm not a big PFP fan, but there's a lot of people that would have tossed the bike over the tape the second time and called it a day. Kudos to her. It _was _her debut with them, but still.... to finish that race running up the cobbles, bike slung over her shoulder. She's a tough cookie.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> Ahh... I didn't catch that it was two different issues. Thank you.
> 
> I'm not a big PFP fan, but there's a lot of people that would have tossed the bike over the tape the second time and called it a day. Kudos to here. It _was _her debut, but still.... to finish that race running up the cobbles, bike slung over her shoulder. She's a tough cookie.


She probably wanted to toss the bike, but that would be a PR nightmare for her first day in the INEOS kit. She's smart enough to know that. The mechanicals themselves painted INEOS in a bad enough light as it was. She likely saved her frustration for when the cameras weren't around.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Her first ride on a Shimano Di2 2x groupset after years on Sram 1x. To be honest, I don't know why they don't use GRX 1x with the clutch system for CX; that's what it's for.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> Her first ride on a Shimano Di2 2x groupset after years on Sram 1x. To be honest, I don't know why they don't use GRX 1x with the clutch system for CX; that's what it's for.


One of the things that I strongly dislike about the GRX cranksets, is that there are only two chain pickups on the inside of the big ring, instead of 4 on the road groups. This can put you in this place where the cranks go round and round if the gear selection and cadence are just wrong shifting from small to big. I have also gotten chain suck on mine shifting front and rear while climbing and not giving enough time for one to settle before initiating the other. It's perhaps the most perschnickkity drivetrain I've ridden in the modern era.

ETA: who runs 2x in CX?


----------



## KonaSS (Sep 29, 2004)

jrob300 said:


> ETA: who runs 2x in CX?


Most of the Euros still run 2x. Can't say why.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

uintah said:


> PFP said her chain fell off and was jammed on first lap, and then her rear derailleur quit shifting on last lap.


The possibility of operator error, for the first incident in particular, shouldn’t be discounted. It’s been awhile since she’s shifted the front ring on rough terrain and also without suspension to help with the bounciness of the terrain. She wasn’t the only person to lose her chain on that bumpy downhill.


----------



## forrest_m (May 26, 2015)

uintah said:


> Hopefully PFP's MTB mechanics are more skilled than whomever she had in the pits at her first cyclocross. Pretty embarrassing.


And when she finally go to the pits, the guy holding her new bike handed it to her from the wrong side, you could see her saying something and making a "turn it around" sort of hand gesture. It was almost as if they had never practiced it at all.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

forrest_m said:


> And when she finally go to the pits, the guy holding her new bike handed it to her from the wrong side, you could see her saying something and making a "turn it around" sort of hand gesture. It was almost as if they had never practiced it at all.


Not sure who the female announcer was on GCN+, but she had won that race multiple times and she pointed out that in CX, your team can meet you at the front of the pits. Another tactical error. Insult to injury. If I were PFP, I'd be asking Ineos if the A Team was gonna show up for the next race.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> Not sure who the female announcer was on GCN+, but she had won that race multiple times and she pointed out that in CX, your team can meet you at the front of the pits. Another tactical error. Insult to injury. If I were PFP, I'd be asking Ineos if the A Team was gonna show up for the next race.


Helen Wyman is good addition to the GCN cross broadcast crew. Obviously knows a thing or two about what's going on.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Helen Wyman is good addition to the GCN cross broadcast crew. Obviously knows a thing or two about what's going on.


Thank you. Her co-announcer referred to her as Helen several times, but I have not followed CX until this season.

I thought she was excellent.


----------



## comfycoaster (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi all, inspired by jrob posting the koppenburg race vid, I created a thread in the cross forum for race discussion similar to this one. 









2022/2023 Cyclocross Race Thread


Inspired by the xc world tour mountain biking thread, I have no idea if there is enough interest to keep this going like that one, but why not. Here is the schedule for UCI Oct. 9, 2022 Waterloo, Wisconsin USA Oct 16, 2022 Fayetteville, Arkansas USA Oct 23, 2022 Tabor Czechia Oct 30...




www.mtbr.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

KonaSS said:


> Most of the Euros still run 2x. Can't say why.


Tradition; most have a road racing background, so those on Shimano will run 2x. The Sram teams tend to use 1x.......


----------



## cal_len1 (Nov 18, 2017)

jrob300 said:


> ETA: who runs 2x in CX?


I remember Katie Compton talking about it, and she said that to go 1X, a bigger cassette would have to be used. The jumps in gearing were then too big for her liking. I would have thought 12 speed would better for this, but idk.


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

cal_len1 said:


> I remember Katie Compton talking about it, and she said that to go 1X, a bigger cassette would have to be used. The jumps in gearing were then too big for her liking. I would have thought 12 speed would better for this, but idk.


I suspect they'll get it figured-out and she'll stay on the 2x. But, she might go to a GRX 1x for other races. The Koppenberg race is a bit of a one-off and the Shimano 1x offerings don't offer the range SRAM does.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

euro-trash said:


> I suspect they'll get it figured-out and she'll stay on the 2x. But, she might go to a GRX 1x for other races. The Koppenberg race is a bit of a one-off and the Shimano 1x offerings don't offer the range SRAM does.


Pidcock and countless other Shimano athletes clearly have their CX rigs dialed, so I'm sure PFP's first outing was just the result of an inexperienced mechanic or poor preparation. I'd be shocked if her setup isn't dialed for her next race. Anywho, I hopped over to the new CX thread for future discussion. Back to XCO 😊


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

(Cross post from Orbea thread):

*Brujulabike.com - Todo lo relacionado con el Mountain Bike*
Web dedicada al ciclismo, actualidad de mountain bike y todo lo relacionado con el mundo del MTB







www.brujulabike.com


Developed for *XC, Marathon or Light Trail*
120mm *travel as the only rear option*
*29"* wheels
Frame weight: *1750g*
Weight of the set in its lightest version and ready to roll: *9.98 Kg*
Price: *€3,999 - €9,999* for carbon versions
Carbon and aluminum versions
Looks like a winner: 








Probamos la nueva Orbea Oiz 2023, una apuesta acertada por los 120 mm


No hay duda de que la Orbea Oiz 2023 será una de las mountain bikes de los próximos años.




www.brujulabike.com


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

CyclingTips is reporting Filippo Colombo has signed for the Q36.5 road team. No mention of what that means for his mtb racing.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes, I've seen that on a few websites; one hopes he's allowed to ride MTB otherwise it's not good news. The sport can't afford to lose young riders to road racing. But when/ if they're offering better wages, what can you expect?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> Yes, I've seen that on a few websites; one hopes he's allowed to ride MTB otherwise it's not good news. The sport can't afford to lose young riders to road racing. But when/ if they're offering better wages, what can you expect?


This came up in the Cyclocross thread as well. Road is where the money and the long schedule is. Fem Van Empel signed with Jumbo Visma for this year, and there is fear that like Pidcock, WVA and MVDP, we will see less of her talents in CX because of the demands of the road calendar. This will probably never change with regard to CX as there really is no future for most, but in MTB, specifically XCO, we would lose less talent if the sport were promoted better.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

euro-trash said:


> CyclingTips is reporting Filippo Colombo has signed for the Q36.5 road team. No mention of what that means for his mtb racing.


He has indeed. The team announced on Thursday past


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

What salary would a rider like Colombo demand in MTB? I'm not too familiar with things on the men's side.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> What salary would a rider like Colombo demand in MTB? I'm not too familiar with things on the men's side.


Maybe and I mean maybe 100K.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> Maybe and I mean maybe 100K.


I highly doubt that he would be worth much more than that on the road. Hopefully he is doubling up and we'll still see him at MTB World Cups.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

uintah said:


> I highly doubt that he would be worth much more than that on the road. Hopefully he is doubling up and we'll still see him at MTB World Cups.


As far as I know he will have his pick of both


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Brad said:


> As far as I know he will have his pick of both


a la Koretzky...which BTW, B&B Hotels are switching to BMC bikes...

Maybe we should start another thread about equipment...ok, ok! I'll do it!!!


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

Speaking of B&B Hotels, there's been a lot of talk recently about their finances - looks like a decent chance that they'll go under, so hopefully Koretzy has a backup plan. 

Also, with respect to Colombo, he was quoted a couple months ago as saying that he thought he'd have a better chance of winning an XCO world cup race if he did fewer races. It seems like adding road races will, if anything, increase his number of race days for the year, so I don't know how those two things square. Also, his road racing performance at Tour of Romandie wasn't exactly notable, especially compared to his MTB results. So I hope he doesn't make a major switch to road and cut back MTB even more than he had planned. It seemed like he was on track for big things in XCO this year.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Quote from Colombo:
"sure I am focused on mountain bike in the coming year but that does not mean I want to deprive myself of this opportunity on the road and this project will be the best solution for sure
many new people many young people it follows few expectations for results but a very solid structure
paris is a project in the near future already for me have to test what works best to be at hundred percent there
to ride more on the road serves also to find out how much I like it for real, for the moment no I like mountain bike a lot and still have many objectives and races and much to do in that discipline
at the moment still all in for mountain bike but not to say in the future another road will not open up"


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

AndrewHardtail said:


> Speaking of B&B Hotels, there's been a lot of talk recently about their finances - looks like a decent chance that they'll go under, so hopefully Koretzy has a backup plan.
> 
> Also, with respect to Colombo, he was quoted a couple months ago as saying that he thought he'd have a better chance of winning an XCO world cup race if he did fewer races. It seems like adding road races will, if anything, increase his number of race days for the year, so I don't know how those two things square. Also, his road racing performance at Tour of Romandie wasn't exactly notable, especially compared to his MTB results. So I hope he doesn't make a major switch to road and cut back MTB even more than he had planned. It seemed like he was on track for big things in XCO this year.





uintah said:


> Quote from Colombo:
> "sure I am focused on mountain bike in the coming year but that does not mean I want to deprive myself of this opportunity on the road and this project will be the best solution for sure
> many new people many young people it follows few expectations for results but a very solid structure
> paris is a project in the near future already for me have to test what works best to be at hundred percent there
> ...


And this is the problem that the other cycling disciplines face... The Pro Tour is this enormous machine with almost infinite financial backing luring these promising young athletes away.... the irony is that almost all of them claim they'd rather be doing "X", but the salary and comforts provided by these big teams is hard to walk away from. Even the really big names such as Pidcock and MVDP seem to have little pull with their teams about mixing up their time.

Interestingly, Lachlan Morton seems to have navigated his path post Pro Tour... although I did read that EF - Easy Post had dropped sponsorship, so interesting to see where he heads.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

The US gravel scene has been very refreshing to see - allowing many athletes the ability to do something they enjoy more AND make more money doing it. Sure, the salary ceiling is astronomically higher in the pro peloton if you do well, but many American pros who would be a helper in Europe making mediocre money at best can now make a great living at the pointy end of gravel races in America now. I feel like the Lifetime Gran Prix this year proved that there's a lot of public interest in the offroad side of bicyle racing and I'm hoping the sponsorship and money follows. Seeing Keegan Swenson turn down multiple WorldTour offers to continue pursuing the American offroad scene is really encouraging to see.

I love watching road racing and have done so for a long time, but I find the battles on the XCO and CX courses to be a lot more fun to watch, not to mention how much better those kinds of events are for in-person spectating. I love the Tour de France - it's what got me into cycling to begin with - but it's still wild to me that a three-week race in July dictates so much funding for the entire sport.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> The US gravel scene has been very refreshing to see - allowing many athletes the ability to do something they enjoy more AND make more money doing it.


This is a subject in and of itself.... the irony being that these Pro Tour riders finding somewhere they can compete, have fun racing and not be treated like chattel, are "ruining" American gravel according to a lot of articles I've read of late.

Nature abhors a vacuum, and if XCO and CX want to survive (lol.... as long as there are Dutch and Belgians, there will be Cross  ), they are going to have to do something to stem the talent drain.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> Seeing Keegan Swenson turn down multiple WorldTour offers to continue pursuing the American offroad scene is really encouraging to see.


Did he actually get _real_ offers to turn down?

It seemed like the conversations died a natural death. This as an interested and following, yet uninformed, party watching from the outside.

I definitely agree that the interest in off-road racing is great. I hope/wish it would filter to more money and advertising of the big MTB races though. Trouble is I guess the technicality makes it a step removed from the general public. Gravel is the new Ironman Triathlon.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> Nature abhors a vacuum, and if XCO and CX want to survive (lol.... as long as there are Dutch and Belgians, there will be Cross  ), they are going to have to do something to stem the talent drain.


I think it was discussed elsewhere, but the Junior/U23 categories in CX have a decent mix of nationalities; the Top 3 in the men's Juniors yesterday was France, Denmark, Netherlands - plus there were 2 Hungarians in the Top 10. The issue is if they're not picked up by one of the big CX teams, you can't really make a career. So they'll move to Road, or if they're Swiss, MTB.



BespokeTrailMix said:


> I love the Tour de France - it's what got me into cycling to begin with - but it's still wild to me that a three-week race in July dictates so much funding for the entire sport.


It's madness actually; and not healthy for the sport. And it's not just the funding; quite a lot of mainstream media only bother with cycling for that event.....


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Exmuhle said:


> It's madness actually; and not healthy for the sport. And it's not just the funding; quite a lot of mainstream media only bother with cycling for that event.....


I think we are SLOWLY turning that corner... the Classics are getting more and more attention and I think Women's Pro Road Cycling is going to change everything. There is an energy surrounding it that I have not seen in a very long time, and their shorter more intense races are influencing Men's cycling I think. The sport could be experiencing a renaissance and perhaps.... if someone is paying attention, some of these other issues can be addressed as well. The UCI is going to HAVE to pay better homage to it's other disciplines or they will drag it down.


----------



## BespokeTrailMix (Mar 3, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> This is a subject in and of itself.... the irony being that these Pro Tour riders finding somewhere they can compete, have fun racing and not be treated like chattel, are "ruining" American gravel according to a lot of articles I've read of late.


The argument that they're ruining gravel is always so funny to me. A small group of people got really into this niche thing, then it blew up and wasn't niche anymore and everyone wanted to do it, and all the people who were there first get sour because their cool club that they were able to control is now mainstream and outside their control. That describes every popular 'thing' that's ever existed, and human nature says that will happen every time.

If gravel wasn't the biggest and fastest-growing sector of cycling for the last several years, all the Lifetime Gran Prix athletes upset about roadies coming to gravel and ruining their fun would've made a lot less money this year...

And let me be clear, I say all the above as a huge fan of the pro gravel scene, Gran Prix, etc. . A lot of it is just silly though.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

BespokeTrailMix said:


> The argument that they're ruining gravel is always so funny to me. A small group of people got really into this niche thing, then it blew up and wasn't niche anymore and everyone wanted to do it, and all the people who were there first get sour because their cool club that they were able to control is now mainstream and outside their control. That describes every popular 'thing' that's ever existed, and human nature says that will happen every time.
> 
> If gravel wasn't the biggest and fastest-growing sector of cycling for the last several years, all the Lifetime Gran Prix athletes upset about roadies coming to gravel and ruining their fun would've made a lot less money this year...
> 
> And let me be clear, I say all the above as a huge fan of the pro gravel scene, Gran Prix, etc. . A lot of it is just silly though.


I totally understand. I ran Ultras in the very early 90's. Fields of 25-40 went to 150 in months. It did become less fun, but I went off and did this thing called "mountain biking" instead.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> The UCI is going to HAVE to pay better homage to it's other disciplines or they will drag it down.


I'm also a motorsport fan, and the comparison with the FiA and F1 is quite similar. Like the road in cycling, F1 gets the majority of the coverage and sponsors, etc However, I no longer follow it; I find Sportscars, Rallying, Touring cars, etc all far more interesting - and it's a common complaint that the governing body do very little for the non F1 series.


----------



## cal_len1 (Nov 18, 2017)

jrob300 said:


> Interestingly, Lachlan Morton seems to have navigated his path post Pro Tour... although I did read that EF - Easy Post had dropped sponsorship, so interesting to see where he heads.


EF has explicitly told CyclingTips that he will be on EF next year, just not on the WT team.



mail_liam said:


> Did he actually get _real_ offers to turn down?
> 
> It seemed like the conversations died a natural death. This as an interested and following, yet uninformed, party watching from the outside.


On the Adventure Stache podcast, he talked about it, but didn't say it explicitly. What I read into it, was that he had offers, but that they were UCI min offers (or at least lower offers than what he makes now), so he was going to wait until after Worlds, and hope that the offers got better with a good performance. The offers didn't get any better, so he decided to stay with what is the guaranteed thing.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Some of this ''Off Road Pros'' have said they make more money now compared to when they were on a WT or UCI team. It could be true, but if you have more fun and freedom while doing something you love and making a living, I'm all for it.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I’ve seen that some of the off-road pros are making over $100,000 per year, but it’s not clear if that takes into account travel and other expenses, since most are privateers and I assume they’re paying their own way. 

Some also have a small crew (mechanic, videographer, etc) that I assume they’re paying for out of pocket. 

It seems like a good way to make a little money (or at least break even) and have fun doing something you enjoy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Some of the riders on the north american gravel scene are doing well. Much better than they would be if they were racing road or XCO. But I do know, a lot of the mountain bikers at least, do not love gravel racing. They are doing it because it allows them to make a living as a professional cyclist.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

A number of the Americans have also commented on the quality of life benefits of being able to stay in the US most of the year and still do reasonably high profile races, in contrast to the Euro-centric MTB and cyclocross scenes. It’s too bad we don’t have anything with the prestige of the old NORBA series XC races anymore.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

AndrewHardtail said:


> A number of the Americans have also commented on the quality of life benefits of being able to stay in the US most of the year and still do reasonably high profile races, in contrast to the Euro-centric MTB and cyclocross scenes. It’s too bad we don’t have anything with the prestige of the old NORBA series XC races anymore.


Traveling to Europe to race and ride your bike doesn't suck. It is actually pretty darn sweet.

What does suck is going to Europe and getting your teeth kicked in because the fields are so much deeper.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> What does suck is going to Europe and getting your teeth kicked in because the fields are so much deeper.


When that is happening, it can easily lead to all of the little obstacles that travel presents appearing to be insurmountable road blocks. The head cracks before the body almost 100% of the time.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> When that is happening, it can easily lead to all of the little obstacles that travel presents appearing to be insurmountable road blocks. The head cracks before the body almost 100% of the time.


I am a big believer that you should only go to Europe and race when you ready. And ready is you are regularly winning on the North American stage.

It would be nice though if there was a Noram series for mountain biking. A five race series made of HC with three in the US and two in Canada. Such a series would be a great stepping stone for north americans. ( This has been rumoured for a couple years)

When my wife was coming up she had these great progression series.
1. BC cups
2. Canada cup
3. Norba
4. World Cups

At each level she raced those series until she was competing for the win before moving on to the next series. It was a nice progression that gave her experience as race winner that she was able to draw on when she was strong enough to race for wins at world cups.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

From a fan’s perspective, the Norba series in the 90’s was awesome. You got to watch all your heroes on ESPN every week during the season. I’m sure the team sponsors enjoyed that, also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

LMN said:


> Traveling to Europe to race and ride your bike doesn't suck. It is actually pretty darn sweet.
> 
> What does suck is going to Europe and getting your teeth kicked in because the fields are so much deeper.


I just wanted to comment on this, lifestyle of a professional cyclist is probably one of the things most riders enjoy. Travelling, teaming up, seeing the world.

Until you get to 30ies and family kicks in, I think it is a lifestyle that many see as a benefit.

If you despise travelling, I think you can be a top cyclist only in CX and track.


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

LMN said:


> Some of the riders on the north american gravel scene are doing well. Much better than they would be if they were racing road or XCO. But I do know, a lot of the mountain bikers at least, do not love gravel racing. They are doing it because it allows them to make a living as a professional cyclist.


On that note, I think you'll see athletes from other disciplines moving over to Gravel. Heather Jackson from Ironman was in the mix at Big Sugar with some of the big names, and she was 2 weeks out of Kona with little gravel/mtb racing experience. I'd expect to see some new names in the Lifetime Grand Prix next year, I know the mountain bikers would like more (any?) proper MTB races in the series but whatever pays the bills.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

pinkpowa said:


> I'd expect to see some new names in the Lifetime Grand Prix next year, I know the mountain bikers would like more (any?) proper MTB races in the series but whatever pays the bills.


I think Lifetime could possibly be the solution to a few different problems, if they are willing to listen. Most of my pure mountain bike friends, don't really prefer gravel racing with its pack dynamics and mixed starts, and my pure gravel friends lack the bike handling skills to ride at the front of XC, so if Lifetime were to sponsor a pure MTB series and pure Gravel series with big prize money, I think it would sell better and perhaps fill that hole that NORBA used to plug both as local races being available and as a stepping stone to the European races.


----------



## RexRacerX (10 mo ago)

LMN said:


> Traveling to Europe to race and ride your bike doesn't suck. It is actually pretty darn sweet.
> 
> What does suck is going to Europe and getting your teeth kicked in because the fields are so much deeper.


Results help, but it’s also undeniably an advantage when the majority of races are on your home continent - perhaps even within reasonable driving distance from by NA standards. How well non-Europeans adapt to the travel and life in Europe depends on the individual, of course, but there are more than the physical and economic costs of travel for most. Being away from family/partner for extended periods, likely many time zones away, as one example. Some adapt well, others don’t (even those who have good results), but there remains the cost of adaptation either way.

Some athletes in Euro-centric sports go the camper route (not sure about MTB) because, sometimes, you just want to sleep in the same bed every night.

Still, the opportunity does not suck. Even if most athletes (especially younger ones, I’d say, for many reasons) focus much more on racing than exploring.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Has Lifetime announced a 2023 series?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

cassieno said:


> Has Lifetime announced a 2023 series?


There's this..... but it doesn't look very official. There does not appear to be anything up on their website as of yet.

Life Time Grand Prix Series edition 2023


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

New series out from Ghost Factory Racing: 




The first episode was just 10 minutes, which felt too short, but I think it'll be interesting. Terpstra and Bohe (and others on the Ghost team) have a ton of potential and I like these kinds of behind-the-scenes series.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

roth88 said:


> New series out from Ghost Factory Racing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. There are a few teams that do behind the scenes videos and the racing has so much more depth when you get to know the people involved.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

I just read this from Pidcock:

“The biggest thing in my head [for next season] is the mountain bike Worlds. I want to go prove what I can do.”

Link to the full article:

 https://www.rouleur.cc/blogs/the-r...-de-france-victory-and-life-in-the-spotlight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Seems Pidcock is in no hurry to take up the mantle and monk lifestyle of a 3 week grand tour champion...that's good news for MTB fans. I hope Ineos continues to give him the freedom to pick and choose his race schedule.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

In other news, Jaro finally retires from professional racing.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

carlostruco said:


> In other news, Jaro finally retires from professional racing.


Excuse my ignorance but who is Jaro?


----------



## jf45 (Nov 23, 2021)

uintah said:


> Excuse my ignorance but who is Jaro?


Jaroslav Kulhavý - pretty anonymous guy, only won a XCO, XCM world championship, the Olympic XCO and a few Cape Epic's .. and some other smaller races 

To be fair, he probably peaked a decade ago and hasn't been really competitive on the highest level the last couple of years.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jf45 said:


> Jaroslav Kulhavý - pretty anonymous guy, only won a XCO, XCM world championship, the Olympic XCO and a few Cape Epic's .. and some other smaller races


Sorry I'm not up on people's nicknames.


----------



## jf45 (Nov 23, 2021)

uintah said:


> Sorry I'm not up on people's nicknames.


No worries! It's not like Kulhavy was generating too much attention lately.. racing is a cruel world, you shine bright "die" fast - right? I guess from his generation we're only left with Nino, Marotte and (Daniel) Mcconnel. Nino still Nino, Marotte up front on a good day and Mcconnel, like Kulhavy, probably also peaked a decade ago during his Trek days.. oh, sorry for turning the 2023 World-Cup thread into early/mid 2010s world-cup nostalgia 🤦‍♂️


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jf45 said:


> No worries! It's not like Kulhavy was generating too much attention lately.... oh, sorry for turning the 2023 World-Cup thread into early/mid 2010s world-cup nostalgia 🤦‍♂️


I had basically forgotten about him. Kulhavy had a very good career. Consistent for a decade, with many significant wins.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

jf45 said:


> No worries! It's not like Kulhavy was generating too much attention lately.. racing is a cruel world, you shine bright "die" fast - right? I guess from his generation we're only left with Nino, Marotte and (Daniel) Mcconnel. Nino still Nino, Marotte up front on a good day and Mcconnel, like Kulhavy, probably also peaked a decade ago during his Trek days.. oh, sorry for turning the 2023 World-Cup thread into early/mid 2010s world-cup nostalgia 🤦‍♂️


Ironically, Dan MaC still rides for Trek (Trek-Shimano Australia)


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

carlostruco said:


> Ironically, Dan MaC still rides for Trek (Trek-Shimano Australia)


He was racing 2021 but you almost never see him on the live feed

Both McConnells went to Mondraker 





PRIMAFLOR MONDRAKER XSAUCE 2021


PRIMAFLOR MONDRAKER XSAUCE 2021




mtbdata.com





No idea how accurate this is but.....








XCODATA.com | Mountainbike results, statistics and rankings


The largest Mountainbike Cross Country (XCO) database: races, results, rankings, riders, teams, statistics and more.




www.xcodata.com


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

theMISSIONARY said:


> He was racing 2021 but you almost never see him on the live feed
> 
> Both McConnells went to Mondraker
> 
> ...


Mondraker since 2018 I think?
He won the Oz Nationals in XCO and short track last year.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

NordieBoy said:


> Mondraker since 2018 I think?
> He won the Oz Nationals in XCO and short track last year.


I cannot remember the year they raced self-supported (Privateers) they Raced the Scott bikes they had. the year or two before they raced for Scott Australia? I think it was, before getting dumped.
Mondraker picking them up was probably the best thing that could have happened to them.

With Dan and Becs home life issues I foresee Dan might end up with some changes.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Pretty sure he was on a red SuperCal at the Comm games wasn't he?


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

mail_liam said:


> Pretty sure he was on a red SuperCal at the Comm games wasn't he?


Not sure about the latest but I know they had to use different bikes due to Cycling Australia Rules  there was a real WTF moment between the riders and the cycling Australia organization.


----------



## RexRacerX (10 mo ago)

Dan McConnell is on Trek Shimano currently:









Daniel McConnell (@danmcconnellmtb) • Instagram photos and videos


21K Followers, 1,140 Following, 809 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Daniel McConnell (@danmcconnellmtb)




www.instagram.com


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

theMISSIONARY said:


> He was racing 2021 but you almost never see him on the live feed
> 
> Both McConnells went to Mondraker
> 
> ...


Btw mild off topic but kind of related 😀
XCOdata "bought" my MTBCROSSCOUNTRY and never paid full price. Unfortunately I went for trust and no complicated contract and got burned. So not a fan 😅


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

"With Dan and Becs home life issues I foresee Dan might end up with some changes."

Can you elaborate?

I hope its good news


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

There's a You Tube film from Canyon released tomorrow about Sam Gaze.......
Having seen a short clip on instagram, it seems MvdP helped him get onto the team.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Blackies Pasture said:


> "With Dan and Becs home life issues I foresee Dan might end up with some changes."
> 
> Can you elaborate?
> 
> I hope its good news


Separated.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

RexRacerX said:


> Dan McConnell is on Trek Shimano currently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trek Australia  probably why I missed it.... or the lack of Instagram


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lahrs said:


> Separated.


I had heard divorced. Is it only a separation? That's a little easier to come back from.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Has anybody heard anymore news about Discovery; and their plans for the World Cup? It's all a little quiet.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Gwendolyn Gibson confirmed to TFR via their IG


__
http://instagr.am/p/Ck_Xdgqrvkm/


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

mail_liam said:


> Gwendolyn Gibson confirmed to TFR via their IG
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Ck_Xdgqrvkm/


Finally this American company has an elite woman XC MTB racer. She's a great pick up for them.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Stonerider said:


> Finally this American company has an elite woman XC MTB racer. She's a great pick up for them.


Yeah, because Neff and Richards suck. 😉


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think that was said. Just that it's nice for an American company to have an American on their roster. TFR should be excellent for her. I am excited to she what she can do.

Fingers crossed that Discovery doesn't f everything up and we still have a good season next year.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

cassieno said:


> I don't think that was said. Just that it's nice for an American company to have an American on their roster.


Hence the wink emoji.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

cassieno said:


> Fingers crossed that Discovery doesn't f everything up and we still have a good season next year.


I know there is a tremendous amount of skepticism in regards to the quality of coverage, but I don't understand people's fear that somehow the World Cup series will change in and of itself.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

uintah said:


> I know there is a tremendous amount of skepticism in regards to the quality of coverage, but I don't understand people's fear that somehow the World Cup series will change in and of itself.


I guess it's a couple things - my biggest concern is that if the Discovery / ESO does such a jobbrand of communicating what they are doing, why teams should pay. We may have more teams "pulling back", because combined with a global pullback of bike buying and unclear coverage bike brands might not see it worth $$ fielding a team for 2023.

We are seeing this a little on the DH side.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

It's possible that any plans may have been communicated to teams, but not the public....However, I'm sure some news may have slipped out.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Gibson is going to a great team for women's cycling right now. Imagine the benefits of training with Neff and Richards!!


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

uintah said:


> Yeah, because Neff and Richards suck. 😉


Let's see if Evie bounces back in 2023. The 2022 season wasn't anything for her to write home about.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

roth88 said:


> Gibson is going to a great team for women's cycling right now. Imagine the benefits of training with Neff and Richards!!


She has a pretty legit group to train with here at home.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

What's happening with Avancini?






Looking Back: A Farewell to “Ave”


After eight years, Henrique




www.cannondale.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

And another bit of news; Avancini to leave Cannondale......

Now looking for were the rumours had him going to.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> And another bit of news; Avancini to leave Cannondale......
> 
> Now looking for were the rumours had him going to.


Didn't he talk about retirement in '21 and then decided to go one more year in '22?


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> And another bit of news; Avancini to leave Cannondale......
> 
> Now looking for were the rumours had him going to.


It was expected...


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes, I had a look on previously posted links, and that was mentioned; so far they've got their rumours/ stories right......


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

uintah said:


> Didn't he talk about retirement in '21 and then decided to go one more year in '22?


That was Fumic who wanted to retire in 20 and stayed till end 21 so he could ride olympics and world champs last time. Avancini made a vague statement about needing change in ‘21.

if he staying in XCO he’ll likely ride for his own team with Brazilian riders.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Sam Gaze.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Brad said:


> That was Fumic who wanted to retire in 20 and stayed till end 21 so he could ride olympics and world champs last time. Avancini made a vague statement about needing change in ‘21.
> 
> if he staying in XCO he’ll likely ride for his own team with Brazilian riders.


Those are the rumors...


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Let's keep the conspiracy theories going...

At this moment, there a big discounts going on at Vidaurre Bikes (bike shop in Chile). No specific brands mentioned on Martin's post on IG...and the online shop says nothing...


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Well he signed with Trinity Sports management around the World Championships.......unlikely to be the Trinity team as they're U23/Development; but maybe Specialized, as rumoured.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

I thought Vidaurre to Specialized was a done deal?


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Brad said:


> I thought Vidaurre to Specialized was a done deal?


Yea but they're loosing both Sorrou & Kerschbaumer.
I hope it's not true that Avancini is going to SFR. 
If they're going to stay a 3mx3f team I hope they pick up someone younger.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Augustus-G said:


> Yea but they're loosing both Sorrou & Kerschbaumer.
> I hope it's not true that Avancini is going to SFR.
> If they're going to stay a 3mx3f team I hope they pick up someone younger.


Well Henrique knows Mike Posthumus very well so working with him may help him change something in his preparation that gets that extra gear to challenge for wins consistently


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Not XCO, but since someone mentioned Sarrou and Specialized—I really enjoyed watching Sarrou at the Cape Epic. 

I wonder if Blevins and Beers will team up again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

I also hope Keegan goes back. Maybe with a younger, faster FSA Santa Cruz rider .. 🤞


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Seeing Sam Gaze and MvdP together doing some team training on the road in Spain makes me wish the Cape Epic wasn't run at the same time as the spring road classics. I'd love to see those two team up at the Cape Epic.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Stonerider said:


> Seeing Sam Gaze and MvdP together doing some team training on the road in Spain makes me wish the Cape Epic wasn't run at the same time as the spring road classics. I'd love to see those two team up at the Cape Epic.


100% agree. Though I wonder how much PTSD Sam has around Cape Epic.

I'd love to see Anton and Vlad team up for it (have no idea if they are as close as Sam and MVdP)


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

mail_liam said:


> 100% agree. Though I wonder how much PTSD Sam has around Cape Epic.
> 
> I'd love to see Anton and Vlad team up for it (have no idea if they are as close as Sam and MVdP)


What happened to Gaze at Cape Epic?

*EDIT* I see now. Google. He had a bad crash in 2019. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Is mountain bike short track destined for Olympic status?


David Lappartient says UCI hoping to add mountain bike short track, mixed relay team time trial and BMX flatland as Olympic sports.




www.velonews.com


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> Is mountain bike short track destined for Olympic status?
> 
> 
> David Lappartient says UCI hoping to add mountain bike short track, mixed relay team time trial and BMX flatland as Olympic sports.
> ...


Of course it is…nothing like speed + short time frame + small footprint = viewers.

Not to get too political, but seeing reports from World Cup…when are we gonna be done with the Olympics and the like? I wish someone like Zuckerberg or Musk would say: hey, I’m gonna do this summer sport “Olympic” in LA (or London, Paris, wherever doesn’t use slave labor) and time it the same time as the Olympics. same think for the winter: SLC, Whistler, Europeland, Japan all have ready made venues that would likely host if all the IOC BS was attached to it. They could even serve beers!🤷🏻‍♂️ (Sorry for the rant).


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I know this isn't XCO but Jolanda Neff won a CX race today in the USA. She's here visiting Luca and participated in a local CX race.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> Is mountain bike short track destined for Olympic status?
> 
> 
> David Lappartient says UCI hoping to add mountain bike short track, mixed relay team time trial and BMX flatland as Olympic sports.
> ...


Flatland?
Aiming for the yoof audience at the expense of "proper" sports?

Bring back chess and poetry!


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> I know this isn't XCO but Jolanda Neff won a CX race today in the USA. She's here visiting Luca and participated in a local CX race.


She also won the local DH race too!


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

NordieBoy said:


> Flatland?
> Aiming for the yoof audience at the expense of "proper" sports?
> 
> Bring back chess and poetry!


What do you have against short track? What is "proper" sports?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> What do you have against short track? What is "proper" sports?


Read again.... BMX.



NordieBoy said:


> *Flatland?*
> Aiming for the yoof audience at the expense of "proper" sports?
> 
> Bring back chess and poetry!


ETA: 
David Lappartient says UCI hoping to add mountain bike short track, mixed relay team time trial and *BMX flatland* as Olympic sports.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> Read again.... BMX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry missed that. Had to look up bmx flatland. Looks like break dancing on a bicycle.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

uintah said:


> Sorry missed that. Had to look up bmx flatland. Looks like break dancing on a bicycle.


It's funny b/c back in the 80s (when BMX freestyle and skate pools and ramps emerged) a lot of the freestyle guys did "flatland" type stuff...but half-pipes killed that style for both BMX and skate. 

It seemed to almost kill BMX racing too...but that survived...I didn't know that flatland (BMX or skate) lived at all.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

smartyiak said:


> It's funny b/c back in the 80s (when BMX freestyle and skate pools and ramps emerged) a lot of the freestyle guys did "flatland" type stuff...but half-pipes killed that style for both BMX and skate.
> 
> It seemed to almost kill BMX racing too...but that survived...I didn't know that flatland (BMX or skate) lived at all.


BMX flatland never died, it was underground for a bit but contests have been consistent since the X-Games days. It was underground from 1988-1994 or so.

"Flatland" skateboarding was called Freestyle. The biggest names from freestyle went on to found the first skater-owned companies (Steve Rocco with World Industries, Rodney Mullen with A-Team) and freestyle tricks (they had been the first skaters do to kickflips, flat ground ollies, etc.) became the evolution of what street skating would become.

BMX flatland is amazing now. Not my cup of tea but so athletic.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 22, 2007)

PlanB  (Rodney’s skate company)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Cool to watch, but at the Olympics?
Sports that are subjectively judged make me twitch a little.
Flatland, drifting, synchronised swimming, politics...


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

NordieBoy said:


> Cool to watch, but at the Olympics?
> Sports that are subjectively judged make me twitch a little.
> Flatland, drifting, synchronised swimming, politics...


I'd be ok if they just axed the whole thing. It is definitely not the thing it used to be.


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

PlanB said:


> PlanB  (Rodney’s skate company)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought Ternasky started Plan B and Rodney was signed, but that he founded A-Team later with a few other pros. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 22, 2007)

tommyrod74 said:


> I thought Ternasky started Plan B and Rodney was signed, but that he founded A-Team later with a few other pros. I could be wrong, though.


Jeez you’re right! Showing my age here as that one slipped right past me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyrod74 (Jul 3, 2002)

PlanB said:


> Jeez you’re right! Showing my age here as that one slipped right past me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could just have easily have been misremembering. I just think it’s cool that old guys like us can reminisce about BMX and skateboarding on this forum!


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Anyone know if Neff and Shaw are engaged or otherwise planning to be together in the long term? Neff seems to be spending a lot of time in the U.S. - makes me wonder if she might move here (and/or if she has a second career in enduro coming up!!). She's an absolute beast on the downhill. I wonder what she could do in a UCI downhill race.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

roth88 said:


> Anyone know if Neff and Shaw are engaged or otherwise planning to be together in the long term? Neff seems to be spending a lot of time in the U.S. - makes me wonder if she might move here (and/or if she has a second career in enduro coming up!!). She's an absolute beast on the downhill. I wonder what she could do in a UCI downhill race.


From what I see, and I don't have instagram, Neff basically lives in the US now. I could be wrong, but that's my impression.


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Blackies Pasture said:


> From what I see, and I don't have instagram, Neff basically lives in the US now. I could be wrong, but that's my impression.


From my understanding she lives in the us in the off-season and Switzerland during the season.


----------



## RexRacerX (10 mo ago)

roth88 said:


> Anyone know if Neff and Shaw are engaged or otherwise planning to be together in the long term? Neff seems to be spending a lot of time in the U.S. - makes me wonder if she might move here (and/or if she has a second career in enduro coming up!!). She's an absolute beast on the downhill. I wonder what she could do in a UCI downhill race.


_You didn’t see she is gonna race for the US?_


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cb0Oiq2l1mw/


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

RexRacerX said:


> _You didn’t see she is gonna race for the US?_
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cb0Oiq2l1mw/


You're 8 months late.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Weather is better in North Carolina this time of year than it is in Switzerland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

RexRacerX said:


> _You didn’t see she is gonna race for the US?_
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cb0Oiq2l1mw/


Not everybody has IG. Can you post a screen shot?


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

jrob300 said:


> Not everybody has IG. Can you post a screen shot?


it was a silly April fool’s thing where she put on Riley Amos’s us champ jersey and claimed she wasgoing to be racing for the US. Backstory apparently was that her luggage got delayed so she had to borrow a jersey for a training ride.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

AndrewHardtail said:


> it was a silly April fool’s thing where she put on Riley Amos’s us champ jersey and claimed she wasgoing to be racing for the US. Backstory apparently was that her luggage got delayed so she had to borrow a jersey for a training ride.


I remember that now.... I didn't put them together. Thanks.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

celswick said:


> Weather is better in North Carolina this time of year than it is in Switzerland.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jolanda trains in the snow in Switzerland too  The Rob Meets series video (several years old) showed Jolanda, Rob Warner, and Jolanda's father absolutely ripping through the snowy forest in her hometown.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Jordan Sarrou has confirmed he's leaving Specialized.....but that's all.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Exmuhle said:


> Jordan Sarrou has confirmed he's leaving Specialized.....but that's all.


Expected that one. IIRC, there was something right at the conclusion of the 2022 season that he was headed to a Canyon sponsored team.


----------



## Bay2 (Sep 21, 2020)

Augustus-G said:


> Expected that one. IIRC, there was something right at the conclusion of the 2022 season that he was headed back to a Canyon sponsored team.


That’s a no brain er


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Augustus-G said:


> Expected that one. IIRC, there was something right at the conclusion of the 2022 season that he was headed back to a Canyon sponsored team.


Just guessing, that maybe a Canyon team that already has French riders.....including Lecomte, Burquier..??


----------



## BoyinBlue (8 mo ago)

Augustus-G said:


> Expected that one. IIRC, there was something right at the conclusion of the 2022 season that he was headed back to a Canyon sponsored team.


Unless I'm missing something, when did he ride a Canyon? I see Specialized, BMC, BH and Scott teams.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Exmuhle said:


> Just guessing, that maybe a Canyon team that already has French riders.....including Lecomte, Burquier..??


There is a rumour, which I am struggling to believe, that Lecomte is leaving Canyon for Unior. Grapevine is there are some seriously challenging team dynamics on Canyon.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

Not sure the budget will be there for Lecomte, unless sponsors flock in with her.

Unior's story is a nice one, tool manufacturer with a very strong heritage from Slovenia, that expanded into producing specialized bike tools. Quality of their tools is legendary and built in the former yugoslavia region.

Slovenia has a population of 2 million, having so many successful cyclists and a WC level team sponsored by home, EU based manufacturer of tools is a high achievement.


----------



## ThomG (6 mo ago)

Does it really make sense for her to leave Canyon, after one year? For sure she didn't have the best season in 2022 but at the same time Canyon seems to be one of the biggest big budget team.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

LMN said:


> Grapevine is there are some seriously challenging team dynamics on Canyon.





ThomG said:


> Canyon seems to be one of the biggest big budget team.


If someone is not thriving in their team environment, budget is irrelevant.


----------



## ThomG (6 mo ago)

It seems she just posted that she can't wait to go back to racing her canyon for 2023 on ig. "can't wait to go back on my @Canyon bike & to build 2023 season"


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

BoyinBlue said:


> Unless I'm missing something, when did he ride a Canyon? I see Specialized, BMC, BH and Scott teams.


Strike the "back" portion. It was BMC.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

ThomG said:


> It seems she just posted that she can't wait to go back to racing her canyon for 2023 on ig. "can't wait to go back on my @Canyon bike & to build 2023 season"


Sounding like that rumour I heard (which was from a really good source) isn't true.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Cinky riding and training in Spain...near Mondraker HQ...









¿Ondrej Cink con Mondraker en 2023?


Ondrej Cink ha estado en España rodando en un circuito próximo a la sede de Mondraker. El checo necesita un nuevo destino tras el cierre del equipo Kross. Ya compitió con una Mondraker en 2018, el año de su retorno al MTB tras su temporada en el ciclismo profesional de carretera




esmtb.com


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

MvDP saying he mises XCO... will do some XCO races in 2023 aiming for Paris 2024









Van der Poel echa mucho de menos el MTB y competirá en 2023 en algunas carreras


Aunque Van der Poel lleve desde los JJ.OO de Tokio sin competir en MTB lo cierto es que es una modalidad que está muy presente en sus planes.




www.brujulabike.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Some races...He needs to do quite a few I would think. We're now in the same position as 2019 where he had a very successful year on the MTB; after winning the CX Worlds and his first Spring Classics campaign. With the first World Cup in Valkenburg, you'd hope to see him there - and he has unfinished business there.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

LMN said:


> Sounding like that rumour I heard (which was from a really good source) isn't true.


Not necessarily. Sometimes the bite of confidence comes right before the shove out of the door


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

MVDP did pretty good in his 2022-2023 CX debut today.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

jrob300 said:


> MVDP did pretty good in his 2022-2023 CX debut today.


Yeah. That guy is pretty good at the whole CX thing


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you guys see Pidcock railing that steep muddy slope on the outside line. He's also quite handy lol.

Definitely looked like a mtber there.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

LMN said:


> Yeah. That guy is pretty good at the whole CX thing anything that involves a bicycle.


FIFY


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

jrob300 said:


> MVDP did pretty good in his 2022-2023 CX debut today.


Who is this Matthieu van der Poel chap…?


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Brad said:


> Who is this Matthieu van der Poel chap…?


If you followed BMX Flatland you would know.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

jrob300 said:


> If you followed BMX Flatland you would know.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

NordieBoy said:


>


Shjeeeesh what an amateur, pretending to be one of the GOATs


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> MVDP did pretty good in his 2022-2023 CX debut today.


He was, but still a bit rusty skills wise, as he often is in his early off-road races.....

And from a MTB view, in the men's race we had a former European Champion, the current Olympic & European Champion; in the women's the current European U23, and World U23 Champions.
From instagram it looks like PFP will be back at Val di Sole.....


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

I cringe anytime I see him crash and land on his knee. He has a history of knee issues...even before the back issue.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

I watched the race and it seems he paced it really good. Pidcock taco'ed his rear wheel. What looked like a great battle in the last laps faded with a simple miscalculation by Tom...


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

carlostruco said:


> I watched the race and it seems he paced it really good. Pidcock taco'ed his rear wheel. What looked like a great battle in the last laps faded with a simple miscalculation by Tom...


It's still unclear to me if that was an equipment failure that caused a crash or a crash that caused equipment failure. The camera angle was poor. I have watched that over and over and it seems inconclusive. I'm assuming that's a CF wheel and those types of failures are quite rare.


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

jrob300 said:


> I'm assuming that's a CF wheel and those types of failures are quite rare.


Ineos riders haven't had a good CX season so far, in terms of mechanicals. Not sure if the same crew has been handling both PFP and Pidcock, and I have no clue about whether Pidcock's case was just bad luck versus anything wrong with the equipment. Just saying that the end result has been a high rate of mechanicals for these two marquee riders combined, albeit from only a small sampling of events.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I’ll go out on a limb and suggest that if either MDVP or van Aert (or both) are in the same race, Pidcock won’t be on the top step. Interesting that Pidcock is hedging on defending his cyclocross WC title while MDVP and van Aert have both stated it is a goal. And all three are aiming for a great classics campaign, so Pidcock arguing that doing the world champs would interfere with classics prep seems like a weak excuse. That being said, I find Pidcock to be an exciting racer and his downhill skills in the mud on skinny tires are particularly impressive.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> It's still unclear to me if that was an equipment failure that caused a crash or a crash that caused equipment failure. The camera angle was poor. I have watched that over and over and it seems inconclusive. I'm assuming that's a CF wheel and those types of failures are quite rare.


I can't work out what happened either; my impression was he hit something between the tarmac descent and the grass section, whilst slightly sideways....then lost control. After Laporte's wheel folded at Paris-Roubaix, this is another freak failure. 

Maybe don't use road equipment for an off-road discipline....


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

Ptor said:


> I’ll go out on a limb and suggest that if either MDVP or van Aert (or both) are in the same race, Pidcock won’t be on the top step.





https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-struggling-to-match-weight-and-power-of-van-der-poel-and-van-aert/



He’s already beaten…


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Ptor said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-struggling-to-match-weight-and-power-of-van-der-poel-and-van-aert/
> 
> 
> 
> He’s already beaten…


Between the threeif they are all on top form it really comes down to the course.

1. Heavy, muddy, raw power course. Wout.
2. Twisty, short punchy straight aways, technical. MVDP
3. Punchy hills. Pidcock


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Ptor said:


> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tom-pidcock-struggling-to-match-weight-and-power-of-van-der-poel-and-van-aert/
> 
> 
> 
> He’s already beaten…


He's just stating the truth; a lightweight 58kg rider can't possibly live with those two powerhouses on the majority of CX courses which favour power over technique/ climbing. However, it's a bit different when we see him on the MTB races.....and that's when MvdP has a disadvantage hauling that huge frame up climbs....


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Only in cycling is a 6’1” 165 pound athlete considered “huge.” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Circlip (Mar 29, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> ...and that's when MvdP has a disadvantage hauling that huge frame up climbs....





celswick said:


> Only in cycling is a 6’1” 165 pound athlete considered “huge.”


David Valero Serrano, who is taller and a little heavier, seemed to have a climbing advantage over the majority of the WC field for much of the 2022 season, especially in the second half. DVS seems like an outlier, and I think it's generally accepted that some physiological abilities such as w/kg don't typically scale well with increased size. However, at that level, everyone is a physiological outlier. Athletes like DVS and MvdP have already established themselves as existing within a statistical zone in which their w/kg and other key physiological measures are on par with just about any smaller framed riders. In other words, they aren't disadvantaged at all, in the way that the *average* person of their size would be.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

celswick said:


> Only in cycling is a 6’1” 165 pound athlete considered “huge.”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try marathon running...I'm an avid runner and just about everyone who's good weights less than a feather...


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Circlip said:


> David Valero Serrano, who is taller and a little heavier, seemed to have a climbing advantage over the majority of the WC field for much of the 2022 season, especially in the second half. DVS seems like an outlier, and I think it's generally accepted that some physiological abilities such as w/kg don't typically scale well with increased size. However, at that level, everyone is a physiological outlier. Athletes like DVS and MvdP have already established themselves as existing within a statistical zone in which their w/kg and other key physiological measures are on par with just about any smaller framed riders. In other words, they aren't disadvantaged at all, in the way that the *average* person of their size would be.


They are significantly disadvantaged when it comes to cooling that “giant” body vs a Pidcock sized person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Le Duke said:


> They are significantly disadvantaged when it comes to cooling that “giant” body vs a Pidcock sized person.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would be interesting to see if that is actually true. Pidcock produces a lot of power and he doesn't have a lot of surface area. I suspect the thermal energy per unit of surface area is actually pretty darn close between him, Wout and MVDP. And I suspect that a tall skinny guy, like Valero, actually has a more favourable ratio.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Trek Factory's XC team camp is currently underway in the south west US without Evie. Has anyone heard anything on why she is not there?


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

D Bone said:


> Trek Factory's XC team camp is currently underway in the south west US without Evie. Has anyone heard anything on why she is not there?


Just following Evie on Instagram I get the impression she'd like to be an Instagram "influencer"...or whatever that means. Reminds me a bit of Emily Batty.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Stonerider said:


> Just following Evie on Instagram I get the impression she'd like to be an Instagram "influencer"...or whatever that means. Reminds me a bit of Emily Batty.


If she wants to influence me into being a World Champion and multi-time World Cup winner, I'm all for it. Don't fall for the lazy (and sexist) take that having a social media presence means that she's not serious. 

I'm guessing she is either changing teams or still dealing with a back injury...


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

D Bone said:


> Trek Factory's XC team camp is currently underway in the south west US without Evie. Has anyone heard anything on why she is not there?


I did wonder about that; they haven't mentioned her not being there. I haven't heard anything rumoured? There's probably a perfectly reasonable reason.
I know she's done a few local league CX races here in the UK.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

roth88 said:


> I'm guessing she is either changing teams or still dealing with a back injury...


She is definitely not changing teams. All four of the ladies signed new contracts for '23/'24.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

roth88 said:


> Don't fall for the lazy (and sexist) take that having a social media presence means that she's not serious.


I knew nothing about the monetization of social media until recently, but now understand it's potential. If you are only making $75k/ year, an extra $1k/ month is significant for a few silly posts a week.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Stonerider said:


> Just following Evie on Instagram I get the impression she'd like to be an Instagram "influencer"...or whatever that means. Reminds me a bit of Emily Batty.


Almost every (new) professional racer is expected to also be an influencer now. Their job is literally to sell bikes. Companies don't care if it's through social media or through results. Life Time grand prix series picked riders based on social media presence and all companies take that into consideration when looking at who they are going to sponsor.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

roth88 said:


> If she wants to influence me into being a World Champion and multi-time World Cup winner, I'm all for it. Don't fall for the lazy (and sexist) take that having a social media presence means that she's not serious.
> 
> I'm guessing she is either changing teams or still dealing with a back injury...


We'll see how she goes in 2023. I hope better than 2022.


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

LMN said:


> It would be interesting to see if that is actually true. Pidcock produces a lot of power and he doesn't have a lot of surface area. I suspect the thermal energy per unit of surface area is actually pretty darn close between him, Wout and MVDP. And I suspect that a tall skinny guy, like Valero, actually has a more favourable ratio.


According to this (Body Surface Area Calculator) body surface area calc pidcock would be in advantage, the BSA ratio between him and MVDP is 20% but the weight (and thus power to weight) ratio 30% (I used their weight/height from wiki)


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Stonerider said:


> We'll see how she goes in 2023. I hope better than 2022.


If she is doing some cross racing, her back must not be too much of an issue. Hope so at least. As far as her not being in the States right now with the rest of the team, she was here for almost 2 weeks when the North American cross World Cups were happening. Her and Madigan did a bunch of promotional stuff together for Trek. Another trip to the US so soon might not be too enticing, even if she is missing a fun trip.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

PFP is ready to start her assault on the CX scene in December. She already had two "practice" races to work the kinks out. CX and XCO seems like it would go well together as you'd get a nice break in the spring and fall. MTB is typically summer months and CX winter months.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

I wouldn't read too much into Evie's absence. Anton is there and he hasn't even really featured that much in the main TFR social stuff.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

On a related but different note.... Brendan Fairclough worked out one of the WC XCO Scott Sparks with somewhat predictable if not comical results.






Now we need Nino to do a WC XCO on a DH bike.

Oh... and Brendan really needs and English to English translator. 😆


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Stonerider said:


> PFP is ready to start her assault on the CX scene in December. She already had two "practice" races to work the kinks out. CX and XCO seems like it would go well together as you'd get a nice break in the spring and fall. MTB is typically summer months and CX winter months.


It seems a good match, but not many do both competitively; none of the top 10 men will be seen in a World Cup, and probably only PFP of the top women; though Neff, Keller & Richards have done local/regional races. 

PFP placed only joint third in the annual French magazine Velo d'Or women cyclist of the year award; no other MTB rider was nominated in the men's or women's.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

jrob300 said:


> On a related but different note.... Brendan Fairclough worked out one of the WC XCO Scott Sparks with somewhat predictable if not comical results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit too melodramatic.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Specialized Factory Racing posted on Instagram that two new riders are coming to the team for 2023. One mal and one female. Official announcement will be Dec 25th. Who's the lady? Its almost certain the male is Martin Vidaurre per a very reliable source of South America.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> PFP placed only joint third in the annual French magazine Velo d'Or women cyclist of the year award; no other MTB rider was nominated in the men's or women's.


I sorta get Van Vleuten winning...but 3rd? I guess the only way to win that award is hit the pavement...b/c there was nothing left for her to win off it.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

carlostruco said:


> Specialized Factory Racing posted on Instagram that two new riders are coming to the team for 2023. One mal and one female. Official announcement will be Dec 25th. Who's the lady? Its almost certain the male is Martin Vidaurre per a very reliable source of South America.


This is just speculation due to hearing Savilia Blunk has signed a new deal that will see her doing a full WC schedule. I could see Specialized wanting the US champ on board.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

smartyiak said:


> I sorta get Van Vleuten winning...but 3rd? I guess the only way to win that award is hit the pavement...b/c there was nothing left for her to win off it.


It's pure ignorance; most of those voting wouldn't know a MTB if it ran them over.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> This is just speculation due to hearing Savilia Blunk has signed a new deal that will see her doing a full WC schedule. I could see Specialized wanting the US champ on board.


That would be my guess too. If I was Specialized I would sign her.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Speaking of Specialized, I'm excited to see what Sina Frei and Laura Stigger (not to mention Haley Batten) will accomplish in the next few years. Laura Stigger's beast mode on that final climb in Petropolis to get 4th place was very impressive and she looked equally powerful in Leogang.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

roth88 said:


> Speaking of Specialized, I'm excited to see what Sina Frei and Laura Stigger (not to mention Haley Batten) will accomplish in the next few years. Laura Stigger's beast mode on that final climb in Petropolis to get 4th place was very impressive and she looked equally powerful in Leogang.


Sina Frei will not be on Specialized next year.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Stonerider said:


> Sina Frei will not be on Specialized next year.


I wonder why Specialized lets World Champs go? I know Sina didn't have a great season last year but she was XCC WC.


----------



## BoyinBlue (8 mo ago)

ewarnerusa said:


> I wonder why Specialized lets World Champs go? I know Sina didn't have a great season last year but she was XCC WC.


She didn't have a great season... The answer might lie right there.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Stonerider said:


> Sina Frei will not be on Specialized next year.


You sure about that? She's been at the Specialized training camp in CA all week.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

roth88 said:


> You sure about that? She's been at the Specialized training camp in CA all week.


I recall the rumours, so I was surprised seeing her at the team camp. Would you go to a team camp when you're leaving - or is she going to another Specialized supported team? SD Worx were there as well......So putting 2+2 together, and getting 5; she's not giving the road a try is she? But will still do some World Cups.....


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Haley Batton is definitely the American WC woman to watch. Gwen, Blunk and Kate are amazing riders but Haley thus far, for the most part, seems to be the only woman to pressure the rest of the world.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

According to velonews, B&B hotels is finally conceding that they won’t have enough money and have told riders to look for other teams. Any rumors of where Koretsky might be able to sign? Maybe back to an MTB-focused team?


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

AndrewHardtail said:


> According to velonews, B&B hotels is finally conceding that they won’t have enough money and have told riders to look for other teams. Any rumors of where Koretsky might be able to sign? Maybe back to an MTB-focused team?


An absolute shambolic episode from the team manager; managed to lose/ pee off current backers before new sponsors had officially signed up. And they didn't......


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> .So putting 2+2 together, and getting 5; she's not giving the road a try is she?


She did a bunch of RR with SD Worx last year


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

Exmuhle said:


> An absolute shambolic episode from the team manager; managed to lose/ pee off current backers before new sponsors had officially signed up. And they didn't......


yeah, really crappy to let riders go this late in the year. I don’t know how many teams have uncommitted budget left to take on another rider


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

uintah said:


> She did a bunch of RR with SD Worx last year


Yes, which is why I'm wondering if there's anything in it.....Langvad did some spring classics back in 2019 for the same team, and had a few decent results.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> Yes, which is why I'm wondering if there's anything in it.....


I would guess that if she is doing a road camp this early it is because she is going to do some early season RR's but you never know. The Trek Factory MTB women are going to the Trek Segafredo road camp on Majorca in January and I know you will not see any of them racing road.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

I read on a road racing site that Victor Koretzky was going to RR with Bora. If that is true, he is very likely Specialized Factory's soon to be announced new male rider.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

jrob300 said:


> On a related but different note.... Brendan Fairclough worked out one of the WC XCO Scott Sparks with somewhat predictable
> 
> Now we need Nino to do a WC XCO on a DH bike.
> 
> Oh... and Brendan really needs and English to English translator. 😆


No disrespect, but Nino, or any of the top 10 XCO riders would probably handle that bike on those same descents/trails quicker and with more confidence. He just seems not comfortable and not natural on that bike.

You are good at what you train on.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

The rumors in Europe are that Greta Siewald is the new lady on Spesh...


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

carlostruco said:


> The rumors in Europe are that Greta Siewald is the new lady on Spesh...


According to her Strava she is in Italy. Thought the Specialized team was in California doing training camp. Who knows though.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

She's not the first name I would have thought of for a major team's signing; a decent top 15-20 position rider.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

uintah said:


> According to her Strava she is in Italy. Thought the Specialized team was in California doing training camp. Who knows though.


If Martin Vidaurre is the male rider, he is currently in Chile surfing his summer out.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

roth88 said:


> You sure about that? She's been at the Specialized training camp in CA all week.


i saw a handful of S team riders in Santa Cruz last week but i didn't recognize any of them. i've seen haley B and Chris B around town so it wasn't them. they dropped me so fast on the DHs but i would catch up to them on the climbs on my SS. they didn't know they were racing me though..


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

jct said:


> they dropped me so fast on the DHs but i would catch up to them on the climbs on my SS. they didn't know they were racing me though..


Those races are the best races.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

NordieBoy said:


> Those races are the best races.


Except when you blow up before catching them and still lose 😉


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

uintah said:


> Except when you blow up before catching them and still lose 😉


Then you just quietly skulk off without them being the wiser. No harm, no foul, no crushed dignity.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Mountainbiker Victor Koretzky verlaat B&B Hotels-KTM en tekent bij BORA-hansgrohe


BORA-hansgrohe heeft met Victor Koretzky zijn laatste aanwinst voor volgend jaar binnen. De 28-jarige Fransman, die ook actief is op de mountainbike en in het gravelen, had nog een doorlopend contract bij B&B Hotels-KTM, maar dat ProTeam zit in de problemen. De renners hebben te horen gekregen...




www.wielerflits.nl





Koreztky to Bora confirmed; a good move for him, and potentially better than B&B.


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Team CST will have a new naming sponsor and will be riding Ridley bikes next year.


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cl0mnMMsQfX/


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> Mountainbiker Victor Koretzky verlaat B&B Hotels-KTM en tekent bij BORA-hansgrohe
> 
> 
> BORA-hansgrohe heeft met Victor Koretzky zijn laatste aanwinst voor volgend jaar binnen. De 28-jarige Fransman, die ook actief is op de mountainbike en in het gravelen, had nog een doorlopend contract bij B&B Hotels-KTM, maar dat ProTeam zit in de problemen. De renners hebben te horen gekregen...
> ...


Sounds like he will be doing MTB WCups in the Bora kit like he did with B&B. That probably rules him out as the Specialized Factory male to be announced.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

agm2 said:


> Team CST will have a new naming sponsor and will be riding Ridley bikes next year.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Cl0mnMMsQfX/


Bart’s team will now be KMC. Wasn’t there another KMC team before? I just remember seeing the jerseys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

celswick said:


> Bart’s team will now be KMC. Wasn’t there another KMC team before? I just remember seeing the jerseys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if that means there will be a team KMC/Orbea and KMC/Ridley. Or if KMC/Orbea will get a name change.


----------



## cal_len1 (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm really curious to see how Koretzky develops, as the professionality difference between B&B and Bora is likely huge. I remember Laporte talking about the difference between being on a small French team, and then moving to Jumbo-Visma, and he had never done an altitude camp before. This also means he'll be on Spec now too, which is good for him.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

uintah said:


> Sounds like he will be doing MTB WCups in the Bora kit like he did with B&B. That probably rules him out as the Specialized Factory male to be announced.


I think he'll have to do a lot of MTB if he really wants to race the Paris 2024 XCO. France will likely have two spots, but with Sarrou, Carod and Marotte in the mix as well, it's going to be tough to get one of them. I hope that means we'll see more of him than we did this past year.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

carlostruco said:


> Specialized Factory Racing posted on Instagram that two new riders are coming to the team for 2023. One mal and one female. Official announcement will be Dec 25th. Who's the lady? Its almost certain the male is Martin Vidaurre per a very reliable source of South America.


Gwen Gibson?


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Brad said:


> Gwen Gibson?


She is on Trek.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Cannondale Factory are in Stellenbosch for the next month. If I can rip away from work and head out for a ride with the boys and girl…..


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

uintah said:


> She is on Trek.


Oh yes that’s where she went to


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

cal_len1 said:


> I'm really curious to see how Koretzky develops, as the professionality difference between B&B and Bora is likely huge. I remember Laporte talking about the difference between being on a small French team, and then moving to Jumbo-Visma, and he had never done an altitude camp before. This also means he'll be on Spec now too, which is good for him.


It's often been said that a lot of the French teams are 'old school' and stuck in a time warp, and Laporte's comments merely highlighted it. I'm also wondering how much Vader develops on that team, and after his horror crash.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

With Bart Brentjens' team switching bike brands, does that mean his own brand is done now? I always assumed American Eagle was his? I could be wrong though, I never actually investigated that. Going to be weird seeing no more CST team, they said 14 years now it's been. That's a heck of a long run for a single main sponsor. Wonder if KMC Orbea will be someting else/Orbea or just gone. I love this time of year, all the changes to teams is kind of refreshing. Trek has a mighty women's team for next year though.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry if already posted and I missed it:









Emilly Johnston signs with Trek Future Racing - Canadian Cycling Magazine


New-look team aims to improve with new riders for '23




cyclingmagazine.ca





Trek Future Racing wasn't a team I was familiar with until this article.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Related to the Emilly news above, there was an article about Norco reversing their plans of shutting down the DH team... XC is still dead. What I found interesting, the decision was made nearly a year ago!

"“At the end of 2021, we decided to prioritize DH, so the XC team was informed before 2022 even started that they’d need to find a new home by the end of the year,” Team Manager Kevin Haviland explained."









Norco reboots DH Factory Team for 2023 - Canadian Cycling Magazine


World Cup winner Gracey Hemstreet headlines slimmed down World Cup team




cyclingmagazine.ca





Great for the athletes involved to have advanced warning. Though, I can't help wonder what that means for Norco as a company. Just a change of direction or early signs of increased supply costs and other factors affecting the bike industry? Can't be just a Norco problem?


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Awesome! Hopefully more MTB teams will start investing in the development of riders that are on the cusp of elite international racing. I've known so many youngsters over the years that are on the necessary trajectory for success, but the finances run out before they are able break through. The advent of World Tour road teams funding U23 development teams is starting to pay dividends for them. No reason other than $ that it can't work in MTB.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Ridley will be paying Bart for the naming right to the team so I think its a smart move for both parties. Its been a while since Ridley played with Mountain Bikes so they need to regain credibility. Bart is still a recognised name. I wonder if he will ride he Ridley at Cape Epic too.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Brad said:


> Ridley will be paying Bart for the naming right to the team so I think its a smart move for both parties. Its been a while since Ridley played with Mountain Bikes so they need to regain credibility. Bart is still a recognised name. I wonder if he will ride he Ridley at Cape Epic too.


I didn't realise that Ridley even made mountain bikes. Probably should be in LMN's lesser known brands thread, but that Ridley Raft Trail looks like a really nice bike. No idea how it rides or weight or anything else.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Lahrs said:


> Sorry if already posted and I missed it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, formerly Trek-Vaude, were Mona Mitterwallner came from.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

mail_liam said:


> I didn't realise that Ridley even made mountain bikes. Probably should be in LMN's lesser known brands thread, but that Ridley Raft Trail looks like a really nice bike. No idea how it rides or weight or anything else.


During the MTB season, Fem van Empel whose current team ride Ridley, was usually riding an American Eagle in XC races......


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> Yes, formerly Trek-Vaude, were Mona Mitterwallner came from.


Bjorn Riley from the US is also there.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Sina Frei was tagged in a IG post of SFR that she is back with the team at Training Camp.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Trying to get news from the MTB media can be hard, Pinkbike are so slow with news; nothing about Koreztky or Bart's new sponsors. 

ESMTB and Brujulabike are very good with news/rumours; and here's another one









El Cannondale Factory Racing tiene un nuevo fichaje


El brasileño ha sido el líder del equipo en los últimos años y su ausencia había dejado la puerta abierta a nuevos fichajes de los que no sabíamos...




www.brujulabike.com





And Trinity have made new signings, including a few promising MTB riders, amongst them French rider Paul Magnier.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

I was wondering who that new rider is and Alan is mum on the matter


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

*Charlie Aldridge*


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

carlostruco said:


> *Charlie Aldridge*


Yeah I read that now in the article but I asked Alan and crickets….,they can’t say anything till the 1st January so the pictures say something without saying anything at all.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Savilia Blunk posting goodbyes to the Orange Seal Off Road Team on Instagram and mentioning a new team for 2023. I bet $100 her focus is gonna be XCO


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I hope so. She was killing it.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Like being a world cup rider vs doing mostly national events? Good luck to her shes a top notch rider. The US is very lucky to have 4 amazing women riders.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Four amazing women riders, all from NICA high school racing, as well as Christopher Blevins, Riley Amos, Neilson Powless and others. Don't forget Sofia from Mexico who raced NICA in the USA.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

The single greatest thing to happen to US XC racing is NICA. I travel from IL up to WI for summer races, and the number of teenager racers is amazing. At least half the racers are under 18 years old. Reminds me of BMX racing in the late 70's and early 80's. Mom and Dad load up the truck and go to the races with the kids. Was getting really "old" 10 years ago at the races. 40+ dudes showing up, the same ones every week. So whoever started NICA and keeps it going locally are very valuable individuals. It's the only way to compete in the World Cup. Get them started early, and let them see a path forward.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Blackies Pasture said:


> Don't forget Sofia from Mexico who raced NICA in the USA.


Villefane? Argentina.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

"Villefane? Argentina. "

You're right. Not Mexico. I only know her from the races, and that she was going to school here. (I don't know her from the internet)

So the same props to her.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

she impressed me at the Epic this year


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Brad said:


> she impressed me at the Epic this year


JFYI, Annika will be back in the Commentators Box again for the 2023 CE.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Augustus-G said:


> JFYI, Annika will be back in the Commentators Box again for the 2023 CE.


Yip that is what is planned. Same team as 22


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Good news; I thought she added a lot to the coverage; been there, done that, got the t-shirt......


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

SFR posted a pic of their new male rider on Instagram...in the wind tunnel...with his face covered by a helmet. No more than ever I'm sure its Martin Vidaurre.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Plus a ton of new gear from Spesh and SRAM


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

And on social media, Martin Vidaurre Kossman has announced he's leaving Team Lexware.......I think we know were he's going.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

ShortTravelMag said:


> The single greatest thing to happen to US XC racing is NICA. I travel from IL up to WI for summer races, and the number of teenager racers is amazing. At least half the racers are under 18 years old. Reminds me of BMX racing in the late 70's and early 80's. Mom and Dad load up the truck and go to the races with the kids. Was getting really "old" 10 years ago at the races. 40+ dudes showing up, the same ones every week. So whoever started NICA and keeps it going locally are very valuable individuals. It's the only way to compete in the World Cup. Get them started early, and let them see a path forward.


Yeah it’s been great. I’m a coach on one of the Arizona high school teams - 45 riders from 6th grade to 12th on our composite team. Probably 1800 riders across the state. Really awesome to see.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

carlostruco said:


> Plus a ton of new gear from Spesh and SRAM
> 
> View attachment 2013328


Looks like SRAM's new brake leavers/bodies and unfortunately, *&^%$#! Headset Cable Routing for the rear brake.
There's a trend I can't wait to see drop dead.
Just saw the other article, a new Stem/Bar Combo too.

I'm sure they're going to race with that TT5 helmet too! [Sarc].


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Two tidbits I saw yesterday on social media...

Martin Vidaurre in Santa Monica, CA watching the Argentina vs. Croatia match...

Carlos Coloma watching the Argentina vs. Croatia at home with Catriel Soto..and in a later post, suggesting he might announce a new signing to BH-Templo Cafes team.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

A few British rumours from World Cup commentator Dan Jarvis; KMC-Orbea will become Lapierre, and Annie Last is linked; Isla Short is also rumoured to Ghost, and an un-named rider with World, Continental & National jerseys is joining Cannondale....which we already know about.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602989906640478211


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Bentonville is the new home of the USA cycling mtb team.









Bentonville Becomes Home for U.S. National Mountain… | USA Cycling


Goal is to Win Gold in 2028 and Beyond




usacycling.org


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

agm2 said:


> Bentonville is the new home of the USA cycling mtb team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That will be more convenient for all of the juniors and U23's that are part of the pay to play "development" programs. Will probably double the $'s that USAC will make off of camps.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> That will be more convenient for all of the juniors and U23's that are part of the pay to play "development" programs. Will probably double the $'s that USAC will make off of camps.


Pay to play is the nearly standard everywhere. Even Canada, where there is way more funding for the federation from the federal government, has significant project fees. Good camps and projects are really expensive to run.


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Savilia Blunk to Rockrider


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

agm2 said:


> Savilia Blunk to Rockrider


Didn't see that one coming. Hope it works out for her. It's good to see that they are also expanding the team to 3 men and 3 women. Always good to see expansion in the sport.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Basically the Decathlon Factory team; Dubau rides CX for them on a Van Rysel......Rockrider are another of their brands.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Rockrider isn't even available in the US is it? I personally loved the Rockrider bikes. I have a soft spot for Manitou forks I guess, used only Manitou from the very first model until 2013 or so when i switched to Fox, then to RockShox. Just seeing bikes with a few products other than DT, Sram, Shimano, Fox, all the same cooke cutter bikes, is cool. But still, A US based rider on that team? It's cool, but seems odd.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

ShortTravelMag said:


> Rockrider isn't even available in the US is it?.... A US based rider on that team? It's cool, but seems odd.


Decathlon just closed all of their US stores last spring. Maybe something will change with their bikes being available here though.


----------



## cal_len1 (Nov 18, 2017)

There are hardtail Rockrider bikes on the Decathlon website, but pretty limited builds. I guess they went online only in the US after closing the last stores.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

IIRC, Rockrider has a new (actually new) XC bike.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Now that Savilia Blunk and Greta Seiwald are on Rockrider, who of the ladies is still out there for Specialized? 

Mathis Azzaro moves from BMC to Rockrider also and possibly Maxime Marotte per this report...









Rockrider Racing Team 2023: llegan Savilia Blunk, Mathis Azzaro, Greta Seiwald... ¿Y Maxime Marotte?


El equipo Rockrider Racing Team 2023 ha realizado 4 fichajes que hacen que tenga una sección femenina muy potente y joven. En la masculina, falta por anunciar un nombre, que podría ser el de Maxime Marotte




esmtb.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Are they signing another woman? They already have Stigger, Frei & Batten; Kerschbaumer retired, and Sarrou left. Vidaurre replaces one of them......
Would they sign Avancini? Is he on the downslope, or was that just one poor season? I've seen no rumours about his new team.....(I'm just thinking aloud)


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> Are they signing another woman? They already have Stigger, Frei & Batten; Kerschbaumer retired, and Sarrou left. Vidaurre replaces one of them......
> Would they sign Avancini? Is he on the downslope, or was that just one poor season? I've seen no rumours about his new team.....(I'm just thinking aloud)


On social media SFR stated two new riders. Male most definitely is Martin Vidaurre but female IDK. We all though it could be Savilia. Now, who's out there? Could Jenny return to a big team?


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Exmuhle said:


> Are they signing another woman? They already have Stigger, Frei & Batten; Kerschbaumer retired, and Sarrou left. Vidaurre replaces one of them......
> Would they sign Avancini? Is he on the downslope, or was that just one poor season? I've seen no rumours about his new team.....(I'm just thinking aloud)


Frei was reported to be leaving for a "Swiss Team" but now it looks like she's staying put. 
I don't think they'll sign Avancini, too old (33). IHNI who else they might pick up on the Men's side.
Blevins, Vidaurre & ???


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

carlostruco said:


> Could Jenny return to a big team?


I doubt it. She was very adamant about doing her Team 31 thing a couple years ago. 
She seemed pretty happy with her arrangement with with Ibis.
I'd love to see her come back but.......


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

carlostruco said:


> On social media SFR stated two new riders. Male most definitely is Martin Vidaurre but female IDK. We all though it could be Savilia. Now, who's out there? Could Jenny return to a big team?


 Sofia Gomez Villafane was at Specialized Wind Tunnel. Made me wonder if she was stepping up to the major league team.

It seems a bit unlikely though still if she's focusing on LTGP again. She seems pretty into the long stuff at the moment.

She may pull out of LTGP/skip some races if she's given a full World Cup opportunity.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

For those of you who have discovered that foreign press often does a better job of covering USA news than USA press, the best way for a mono-lingual citizen to stay abreast of the times, is to use Firefox and an "add-on" called "TWP Translate Web pages". MUCH better than the google alternatives.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

mail_liam said:


> Sofia Gomez Villafane was at Specialized Wind Tunnel. Made me wonder if she was stepping up to the major league team.
> 
> It seems a bit unlikely though still if she's focusing on LTGP again. She seems pretty into the long stuff at the moment.
> 
> She may pull out of LTGP/skip some races if she's given a full World Cup opportunity.


Wind Tunnel is more important for Cape Epic than XCO, perhaps would explain?


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Blackies Pasture said:


> Wind Tunnel is more important for Cape Epic than XCO, perhaps would explain?


That one goes back to 2018, Annika & Kate.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Blackies Pasture said:


> Wind Tunnel is more important for Cape Epic than XCO, perhaps would explain?


Perhaps, I also figured it was as much for team building/perk of the job as anything lol


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

I can feel the wattage being dished out in this photo


Blackies Pasture said:


> Wind Tunnel is more important for Cape Epic than XCO, perhaps would explain?


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Blackies Pasture said:


> For those of you who have discovered that foreign press often does a better job of covering USA news than USA press, the best way for a mono-lingual citizen to stay abreast of the times, is to use Firefox and an "add-on" called "TWP Translate Web pages". MUCH better than the google alternatives.


Or the latest Mac and Safari, which is now one click translation, which I find extremely useful for that very reason.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

ewarnerusa said:


> I can feel the wattage being dished out in this photo


Man Annika was so incredible at the Cape, no matter who she had with her. Thought she had another decent year or two in her when she retired.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

ShortTravelMag said:


> Man Annika was so incredible at the Cape, no matter who she had with her. Thought she had another decent year or two in her when she retired.


Someone mentioned it earlier already, but In really enjoy hearing her in the commentator’s box at Cape Epic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

"That one goes back to 2018, Annika & Kate. "


Correct. I believe that stance was outlawed after that race, paving the way to illegalize puppy paws.

But I wanted a picture showing that Cape Epic aero is important.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Blackies Pasture said:


> For those of you who have discovered that foreign press often does a better job of covering USA news than USA press, the best way for a mono-lingual citizen to stay abreast of the times, is to use Firefox and an "add-on" called "TWP Translate Web pages". MUCH better than the google alternatives.


I've gotten really good at reading Italian and Portuguese. I'm working on French and German, but both are far more difficult for me. English and Spanish are native for me. 

esmtb.com - Spanish almost exclusively for MTB news, tech and reviews. CX and some road news are covered specifically for people like Pidcock, MvDP and PFP. 
brujulabike.com -Road and MTB...and the get rumors and news very quickly. Spanish, English and Portuguese. 
pianetamountainbike.it - MTB website out of Italy.
mountainbike.es - another website out of Spain. Not that good but reliable. 
mtb-news.de - Germain website. I like it.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

I use esmtb and brujulabike as my 'go to' for MTB racing news, as they're normally the first with news/rumours. The English language media is extremely poor, and miles behind; Pinkbike have completely missed some recent XC transfers - and other websites like Cyclingnews give MTB very little coverage. 
It's a common complaint of mine that MTB racing gets a raw deal from the English language cycling media.....I hope this new deal with Discovery helps with rectifying it. 
I recall a BBC 5 Live podcast 4-5 years ago, and Nino Schurter was described as " the greatest cyclist you've never heard of". I think that said it all......



Blackies Pasture said:


> For those of you who have discovered that foreign press often does a better job of covering USA news than USA press, the best way for a mono-lingual citizen to stay abreast of the times, is to use Firefox and an "add-on" called "TWP Translate Web pages". MUCH better than the google alternatives.


It's the same here in the UK.....


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

I’m super glad that someone (prolly LMN or Carlos….maybe Brad) posted Brujulabike long ago. It’s, by far, my favorite mtb website (present company excluded, of course😉).


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Catriel Soto to race with BH-Templo Cafes. He is a past American Continental Champo and placed Top 10 at World Champs a few years ago.









Catriel Soto ficha por el BH Templo Cafés


El argentino volverá a ser compañero de equipo de Carlos Coloma y esto supondrá su regreso a Europa tras unos años alejado de la Copa del Mundo.




www.brujulabike.com


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Blackies Pasture said:


> "That one goes back to 2018, Annika & Kate. "
> 
> 
> Correct. I believe that stance was outlawed after that race, paving the way to illegalize puppy paws.
> ...


She (Annika) was still using it in her last CE victory with Anna van der Breggen in 2019. If they have banned the "Crown Grip" it was after that.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Sarrou:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

celswick said:


> Sarrou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m guessing a Trek Supercal.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

celswick said:


> Sarrou:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously the Polygon Siskiu D7


----------



## _edu_ (Nov 28, 2021)

It's red so it's fast


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

BMC Fourstroke 01 without any doubts. Check the rear triangle and you will see why.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Bec McConnell has some new sponsors that she'll be announcing. I wonder if she'll stay with Mondraker? She had great results with them and it would be sad to see her leave them


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Meanwhile in the cold dark corridors of Swiss Cycling a storm is brewing:









Doping-Sperre von Mathias Flückiger ist aufgehoben


Es ist ein grosser Zwischenerfolg für Mathias Flückiger: Die Disziplinarkammer von Swiss Olympic (DK) hat entschieden, dass das atypische Zeranol-Testresultat nicht als positive Dopingprobe gewertet werden darf. Damit wird die von Swiss Sports Integrity (SSI) am 18. August ausgesprochene...




www.ride.ch





It's a major interim success for Mathias Flückiger: The Swiss Olympic (DK) disciplinary body has decided that the atypical Zeranol test result should not be counted as a positive doping sample. This lifts the provisional ban imposed on the Bernese mountain biker by Swiss Sports Integrity (SSI) on August 18 after around 120 days. For Flückiger this is a very big and important success in the struggle to prove his innocence.
"I've never doped. The decision of the Disciplinary Chamber is an extremely great relief for me. It was the worst five months of my life. After months of waiting, which was extremely stressful, I am now again looking to the future with optimism. In terms of sport, I'm more motivated than ever and I'm working on my comeback every day," said Flückiger, delighted.
Flashback: On September 16, 2022, Mathias Flückiger and his team submitted a detailed dossier with explanations and exoneration indications to the DK. Flückiger applied for the immediate lifting of the temporary ban.
The most important exculpatory evidence:

The DK was realistically shown, with the associated evidence, how food contamination could have occurred.
Flückiger's steroid profile is normal, i.e. absolutely unremarkable.
Flückiger independently had a hair sample taken on August 31, 2022, which was analyzed on September 12, 2022 by Prof. Pascal Kintz from the University of Strasbourg. Kintz is the world's leading expert in this field and has made a name for himself particularly in hair analysis in criminal proceedings. The hair analysis was negative. No traces of Zeranol or its metabolites were found in Flückiger's hair. This means that Mathias Flückiger neither consumed small amounts of Zeranol over a long period of time, nor large amounts on a given day.
Shortly before and after the atypical test result at the Swiss Championships in Leysin, two negative samples were taken at Flückiger.
Monday 30 May 2022, out-of-competition control by SSI, 6 days before XCO-SM Leysin (Sui)
Friday, June 10, 2022, in-competition testing by UCI/ITA, 5 days after SM, after XCC World Cup victory in Leogang (Austria)
There are several scientific proofs and findings that a doping scenario can be ruled out in the case of Mathias Flückiger: The available scientific knowledge about Zeranol shows that it is very unlikely to have an anabolic effect in humans. Zeranol is not used as an anabolic steroid either in body builder circles or by athletes (cf. WADA statistics). Zeranol is also not used in microdoses because of its ineffectiveness (unlike testosterone and testosterone-like anabolic androgenic steroids). The chemical structures of testosterone and Zeranol are fundamentally different, as is their mechanism of action.
It is clear: Swiss Sports Integrity should never have issued such a provisional ban if they had adhered to the "Stakeholder Notice regarding potential meat contamination cases" of the World Anti-Doping Agency WADA. This WADA Guide specifies what must be done in such a case before the doping sample can be classified as an "abnormal analytical result" (positive sample). Swiss Sports Integrity failed to comply with most of the steps. The fact is: the SSI should never have rated Flückiger's test as positive, but only as atypical. However, a positive sample is a prerequisite for the imposition of a provisional ban, as is the implementation of the B sample.
Exactly because of this and for this reason, the Disciplinary Chamber made a first important decision in favor of Flückiger on September 28, 2022. The Disciplinary Chamber temporarily stopped Swiss Sports Integrity (ie without hearing the SSI). This means that any time limits of a normal doping procedure have been suspended until further notice. The Disciplinary Chamber did not allow Swiss Sports Integrity to continue the "normal" procedure in a doping case by opening the B sample.
The lifting of the temporary ban with immediate effect from December 17, 2022 is extremely important for Flückiger in several respects: "I haven't competed in a competition for more than five months. During this time I dropped from 3rd to 24th in the world rankings and my starting position has deteriorated massively as a result. I also lack competition practice and I missed the entire second half of the season with the highlights of the European Championships and World Championships. I'm now starting my 2023 season planning and want to start racing again soon." So the nightmare is not over for Mathias Flückiger: «I hope that my case can be closed as soon as possible. The constant uncertainty, the months of waiting, the unfounded accusations must finally come to an end."
Now the case goes back to Swiss Sports Integrity. In compliance with the Stakeholder Notice, the national anti-doping agency can, if necessary, re-evaluate the A sample of June 5, 2022 as an abnormal or atypical analysis result. Swiss Sports Integrity cannot legally contest the decision of the Disciplinary Chamber. The organization is still of the opinion that due to the extensive clarifications, there was an abnormal analysis result and the provisional ban was therefore absolutely necessary. According to your information, Swiss Sport Integrity will review the decision and take the next steps based on it.
Source: Press release Mathias Flückiger, press release Swiss Sports Integrity


Mathias Flückiger: positive doping test
Flückiger raises serious allegations against doping authorities
Doping case Flückiger: It is judged too early!
Mountain biking is not a contaminated subculture


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Well that's certainly interesting.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

The Nino Mafia is out to get him for sure. Good post thanks for sharing!


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

I'm glad to hear that Flueckiger is "clean." I still think it's absolutely unconscionable that the investigation took this long - he was kept out of races, had immense reputational damage, and may never recover those lost earnings. I hope the rest of the process can wrap up ASAP.


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

roth88 said:


> I'm glad to hear that Flueckiger is "clean." I still think it's absolutely unconscionable that the investigation took this long - he was kept out of races, had immense reputational damage, and may never recover those lost earnings. I hope the rest of the process can wrap up ASAP.


He’s not clean, it was in his system. Nobody will ever know what he was doing but he was doing something.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

sal bASS said:


> He’s not clean, it was in his system. Nobody will ever know what he was doing but he was doing something.


So the tests taken a few days before and a few days after with Negative result are what then? The anomaly or the standard? To make a statement like that, even after the governing body and experts cleared him of any wrongdoing, you have to have compelling evidence. We've all read a lot into this matter since it affected one of ''us'' (we don't talk much about roadies), and since it first got reported, this outcome was a very possible scenario.


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

carlostruco said:


> So the tests taken a few days before and a few days after with Negative result are what then? The anomaly or the standard? To make a statement like that, even after the governing body and experts cleared him of any wrongdoing, you have to have compelling evidence. We've all read a lot into this matter since it affected one of ''us'' (we don't talk much about roadies), and since it first got reported, this outcome was a very possible scenario.


Yea false negatives can be quite common. I absolutely believe a positive.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

sal bASS said:


> Yea false negatives can be quite common. I absolutely believe a positive.


Actually mathematically false positives are a lot more likely. If 1 in 10 is doping and a test is 90% accurates, then if you test postitive there is a 50% chance that it is a false positive.


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

LMN said:


> Actually mathematically false positives are a lot more likely. If 1 in 10 is doping and a test is 90% accurates, then if you test postitive there is a 50% chance that it is a false positive.


Except that tests aren’t relevant to statistics, a faulty test will not show a random drug in your system, it will show nothing. This is why negatives really need confirmation. This is also the main argument used that “I never tested positive.”


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

sal bASS said:


> Except that tests aren’t relevant to statistics, a faulty test will not show a random drug in your system, it will show nothing. This is why negatives really need confirmation. This is also the main argument used that “I never tested positive.”


The process of testing for drugs is way out of my knowledge sphere. But from conversations with people who are experts I do know that false positives are a reality, as has been clearly shown in the Fluckiger case. It is also an increasing reality and challenge for testers and athletes.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

sal bASS said:


> Except that tests aren’t relevant to statistics, a faulty test will not show a random drug in your system, it will show nothing. This is why negatives really need confirmation. This is also the main argument used that “I never tested positive.”


Just stop...please. The *Dunning-Kruger effect* on display...


----------



## nya (Oct 22, 2011)

sal bASS said:


> Except that tests aren’t relevant to statistics, a faulty test will not show a random drug in your system, it will show nothing. This is why negatives really need confirmation. This is also the main argument used that “I never tested positive.”


Except those tests are based on statistics


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

Ptor said:


> Just stop...please. The *Dunning-Kruger effect* on display...


it’s funny you site that without knowing who you’re speaking with or what I know…ironic


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

nya said:


> Except those tests are based on statistics


And they aren’t, they’re mostly interpretations, but you knew that already.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

sal bASS said:


> Except that tests aren’t relevant to statistics, a faulty test will not show a random drug in your system, it will show nothing. This is why negatives really need confirmation. This is also the main argument used that “I never tested positive.”


This isn't accurate. The can't test for "show me the drugs". They have to test for "can we find x drug in the sample".

So many opportunities for false positives and / or cross contamination.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

sal bASS said:


> Except that tests aren’t relevant to statistics, a faulty test will not show a random drug in your system, it will show nothing. This is why negatives really need confirmation. This is also the main argument used that “I never tested positive.”


Statistics is very relevant to all kinds of testing. It’s how the precision data for a test is developed. In microbiology testing where the process tried to identify marker molecules false positives are very much a reality as is a false negative. That’s why the biological passport exists to improve the accuracy. Just from a testing perspective , a false positive is more likely than a false negative by virtue of the facts that one machine tests many samples so contamination is likey, then from a molecule perspective there can also be “mistaken identity “


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

cassieno said:


> This isn't accurate. The can't test for "show me the drugs". They have to test for "can we find x drug in the sample".
> 
> So many opportunities for false positives and / or cross contamination.


This is kind of correct except for the last sentence. It’s a shame if they let him race again. It was quite obvious something was going on with him just by virtue of his results recently as he’s gotten older. It didn’t surprise me in the least when he returned a positive.

I’m guessing the cheerleading squad and those that argue and don’t understand the process of testing are the same who thought Lance was clean as he never tested positive. Just look at the drug in question, you honestly believe that was picked up as a false positive lol, cross contaminated? It amazes me the lengths guys will go to convince themselves otherwise.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

sal bASS said:


> I’m guessing the cheerleading squad and those that argue and don’t understand the process of testing are the same who thought Lance was clean as he never tested positive. Just look at the drug in question, you honestly believe that was picked up as a false positive lol, cross contaminated? It amazes me the lengths guys will go to convince themselves otherwise.


As someone who has very little knowledge in the "how testing protocol actually occurs" maybe you can tell us why this couldn't have been a false positive. or cross-contaminated.

My understanding is really: tester shows up, athlete pees in cup, tester takes to lab, lab tests. If negative, it's stored somewhere so WADA can bust them later  ...if positive, the B Sample is tested. If B Sample is negative, saved...if positive - face a ban. Not much beyond that?

What, in that system, do I have wrong? What prevents cross-contamination? What in that system shows that Fluck is "guilty?" What safe-guards in that system prevent Fluck (or any other athlete) from a false positive? Conversely, what safe-guards, especially in Fluck's case, are in place to ensure that his positive test is actually him doping...and not an incorrect test result?

I'm not arguing or "calling you out." I'm honestly interested in how we got from: Fluck tested positive...Fluck suspended...to: Sorry we screwed up your season and rep...you're not suspended.

Or...can you (or anyone on here) recommend some good articles or stories that might educate me on this sort of thing?


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

smartyiak said:


> Or...can you (or anyone on here) recommend some good articles or stories that might educate me on this sort of thing?


You might start with WADA’s published documents such as this one: International Standard for Testing and Investigations (ISTI)
After you’ve read WADA’s version, it will be easier to understand some of the criticisms of their rules. And if you’re going to make claims about the ease of cross-contamination by the machine you should be more specific about which “machine” you’re talking about and how that cross-contamination occurs.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

I was hyperbolic in my statement of "so many". I should have just said "there are opportunities".

I would hope their (SSI) process would be designed to reduce those opportunities.

However, I would have also assumed that SSI would have followed the guidelines in reporting M.F. results, which they didn't.

I get Sal Bass comments about how crazy strong Fluckager was. However, he didn't compete for a full season. For all we know that was his best weekend and he was about to burnout.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

For those who want to dive into the details of the sample analysis techniques, here are some links to other relevant WADA documents:


https://www.wada-ama.org/sites/default/files/resources/files/isl_2021.pdf




https://www.wada-ama.org/sites/default/files/2022-11/td2022_index_version3.0_.pdf




https://www.wada-ama.org/sites/default/files/2022-11/tl2022_index_v.1_wada_technical_letter_index1.pdf


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

sal bASS said:


> "it’s funny you site (sic) that without knowing who you’re speaking with or what I know…ironic"


Ok, Nino.



sal bASS said:


> "It didn’t surprise me in the least when he returned a positive."


Please enlighten us, the unwashed masses, how 0.3 ng/mL of Zeranol is "a positive result" when, by their own (Lausanne Lab) definition, the threshold to be defined as positive is 5.0 ng/mL.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Does betting on sporting events is legal in Switzerland? Maybe someone was about to loose some large chunk if results kept trending...


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

In other news, apparently race radios are in the discussion. Plus, a cronological detail of Fluck's case. 









Los pinganillos podrían llegar al mountain bike ¿tiene sentido?


Se nos hace complicado entender qué ventajas podría tener este avance técnico en pruebas XCO, DH o Enduro, pero lo cierto es que sí podría ser decisivo en




www.brujulabike.com













Cronología y motivos de la retirada de la extraña suspensión por dopaje a Mathias Fluckiger


Os traemos la cronología completa del caso de Mathias Fluckiger. Un caso extraño por la decisión de suspender al deportista cuando había claras evidencias de que no existía motivo para ello. El biker suizo se ha perdido una parte clave del año además del daño irreparable a su imagen




esmtb.com


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

*translation:


Chronology and reasons for the withdrawal of the strange suspension for doping to Mathias Fluckiger *
*We bring you the complete chronology of the Mathias Fluckiger case. A strange case for the decision to suspend the athlete when there was clear evidence that there was no reason for it. The Swiss biker has missed a key part of the year in addition to irreparable damage to his image *

The suspension of Mathias Fluckiger happens to be one of the strangest cases when it comes to managing an anti-doping control. A case that, since its first details were known, showed a procedure that was out of the ordinary. The key to this issue is that Fluckiger was found to have a tiny amount of Zeranol (0.3 ng/mL when the minimum amount to determine a positive result is 5 ng/mL). With which there was no reason for the suspension and the result could only be considered abnormal or atypical, something that does not give the right to suspend an athlete as was done with Mathias Fluckiger. These are the facts of the Fluckiger case explained chronologically.


*May 30, 2022 *



Mathias Fluckiger passes an anti-doping control out of competition 6 days before the Swiss XCO championship in which there are no traces of Zeranol.

*June 5, 2022 *



Win the Swiss XCO Championship in Leysin.
He passes the anti-doping control in which he would end up detecting 0.3 ng/mL of Zeranol.

*June 10, 2022 *



He undergoes another doping control after winning the Short Track World Cup in Leogang. Only 5 days after the control where the Zeranol is found, nothing is found in it.

*August 18, 2022 *



The suspension of Mathias Fluckiger by Swiss Integrity is announced.

*August 31, 2022 *



Fluckiger voluntarily submits to a hair analysis by Prof. Pascal Kintz of the University of Strasbourg, a world expert in the field.

*September 12, 2022 *



The negative result of the hair analysis is reported and it is determined that it is impossible for Fluckiger to have taken any amount of Zeranol, however small, in a long period of time before. Nor a large amount on any given day.

*September 16, 2022 *



Fluckiger and his advisory team send a detailed dossier to request the withdrawal of the suspension to the disciplinary commission of the Swiss Olympic Association.

*September 28, 2022 *



The disciplinary commission of the Swiss Olympic Association decides to stop the procedure opened by Swiss Integrity, which means that it cannot continue with the usual process of managing a doping case and cannot analyze the B sample.

*December 17, 2022 *



It is communicated that the suspension applied to Mathias Fluckiger has been withdrawn and that he may return to compete with immediate effect.


----------



## BoyinBlue (8 mo ago)

squareback said:


> Ok, Nino.
> 
> 
> 
> Please enlighten us, the unwashed masses, how 0.3 ng/mL of Zeranol is "a positive result" when, by their own (Lausanne Lab) definition, the threshold to be defined as positive is 5.0 ng/mL.


You sound really upset Matthias... much like Alberto condemning the entire Spanish beef industry yet they never found the cattle farm using clenbuterol... did they?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

BoyinBlue said:


> You sound really upset Matthias... much like Alberto condemning the entire Spanish beef industry yet they never found the cattle farm using clenbuterol... did they?


I heard directly from one of higher-ups in WADA that you can infact test postive from Clenbuterol from tainted beef. It isn't always just a story.


----------



## BoyinBlue (8 mo ago)

LMN said:


> I heard directly from one of higher-ups in WADA that you can infact test postive from Clenbuterol from tainted beef. It isn't always just a story.


I'm not doubting it's possible but the fact remains they never found any evidence of it from the Spanish beef that Alberto claimed he ate. And it's illegal to use on cattle in the EU as well so it made it important to trace if it was happening. Much like OJ still searching for the real killer another mystery unsolved...


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

LMN said:


> I heard directly from one of higher-ups in WADA that you can infact test postive from Clenbuterol from tainted beef. It isn't always just a story.


Well it’s illegal to use in the EU. Contadoper was on a doping team, obviously. So you’re telling me he ate beef in Europe that came from China or Mexico then tested positive lol. There are some real gullible people out there. Let me guess Covid occurred naturally by chance in the exact same city where there’s a lab that just so happens to do work with that exact type of virus?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

BoyinBlue said:


> I'm not doubting it's possible but the fact remains they never found any evidence of it from the Spanish beef that Alberto claimed he ate. And it's illegal to use on cattle in the EU as well so it made it important to trace if it was happening. Much like OJ still searching for the real killer another mystery unsolved...


Athough I loved watching him race, he wasn't racing in an era where the sport was known for being clean. And he was teamates with Satan himself. 

But my point is that there are riders who are getting sanctions from substances found in the food they ate. Riders who are doing everything right to race clean are getting their reputations and career ruined because of tainted food.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

sal bASS said:


> Well it’s illegal to use in the EU. Contadoper was on a doping team, obviously. So you’re telling me he ate beef in Europe that came from China or Mexico then tested positive lol. There are some real gullible people out there. Let me guess Covid occurred naturally by chance in the exact same city where there’s a lab that just so happens to do work with that exact type of virus?


Man, you must stay in a lot of Holiday Inns!!


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

LMN said:


> Man, you must stay in a lot of Holiday Inns!!


Maybe, is that a crime?


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

squareback said:


> Please enlighten us, the unwashed masses, how 0.3 ng/mL of Zeranol is "a positive result" when, by their own (Lausanne Lab) definition, the threshold to be defined as positive is 5.0 ng/mL.


Actually, the 5.0 ng/mL limit was set by WADA (technical letter 23), not the lab, with an effective date of June 1, 2021. (Labs do set their own lower detection limits, but not this cutoff between "atypical" and "adverse" finding.) So one possibility that I recall seeing was that the lab was just behind in updating their procedures to comply with the newest WADA bulletins. That's still inexcusable, but it is at least an explanation. Prior to June 2021, any level was considered positive.
And this actually ties into the Contador discussion. The same technical letter (link below) applies to clenbuterol as well as zeranol. Contador's level was 50 pg/mL, so under the revised guidelines, he would not have been considered positive. My understanding is that the reasoning behind the establishment of the 5 ng level was precisely because of the possibility of contamination from tainted meat - they wanted to establish a level that was higher than what was possible from meat. In their words,


> All of the scientific evidence indicates that it is highly unlikely that consumption of edible tissue from
> livestock treated with any of these growth promoters would lead to a urinary concentration of the
> Prohibited Substance . . . greater than (>) 5 ng/mL


Link: https://www.wada-ama.org/sites/default/files/resources/files/tl23_growth_promoters_eng_2021_0.pdf
'


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

My belief is that the test is a false positive, not that Fluckiger ate Mexican Chorizo in Zurich.

Reasoning: Lausanne tests with a mass specrometer (more than one) . Despite using computers, a large part of the analysis of compounds is done by and surveyed by human eyes. Think of it as having a doctor look at your x-rays, instead of relying on a computer.

"Analyses by GC-MSn and LC-MSn"

The one test that showed _anything, _was 94% below the threshold created to rule out a false positive caused by Zeranol "in the environment".
(quotes are mine, because as of this moment, the most popular outside source is Mexican cows, but what did we used to think about DDT? And what will be think about Monsanto glyphosphate in 10 years?)

Zeranol in Milk

So I believe human error and possibly bias caused Flukiger to be mislabeled. The number (not number*s*) is just too far off, below the threshold for finding tainted cow milk which the cows WERE KNOWN to have ingested zeranol.

Thats all. Going to work on my bike. Too cold to ride.


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

squareback said:


> My belief is that the test is a false positive,


So you're using "false positive" to mean that the compound wasn't actually in the sample at all? Rather than that it was present, but not due to intentional ingestion? In that case, have you ever used a GC-MS^n instrument? The meaning of the "n" is that they look not only for a compound of the exact matching mass (at fairly high resolution) that has the same chromatographic retention time, but also that they fragment the compound and look at the exact masses of the fragments. To get a false positive signal from that instrument in a triplicate assay (as required by WADA) is extremely unlikely. 

[Disclosure: I'm a professional chemist with a couple of decades of work on metabolism. I didn't work with human samples or on athletic performance, but I have used the same instruments and techniques to identify and quantitate molecules in biological samples.]


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Bec McConnell venting some frustration with the Australian funding model. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CmaKUThPgKH/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Interesting. Does the US also provide support like that?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

cassieno said:


> Interesting. Does the US also provide support like that?


Canada does. My wife's new job involves analyzing who has met the level and making recommendations as to who should be supported. Bec. would definately have hit Canada's criteria.

The support though isn't financial, it is access to resources (nutrition, sports science, mental performance, ect...). The problem that all sport federations face is usually the athletes who need those resources to be sucessful don't hit the criteria to get those resources.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Le Duke said:


> Bec McConnell venting some frustration with the Australian funding model.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


A federation who doesn't, and never has understood MTB racing, and doesn't take it seriously. Track & Road rules for them.......


----------



## AndrewHardtail (Nov 2, 2021)

On a related note, I saw the announcement about USA Cycling setting up and MTB headquarters in Bentonville with money from the Waltons. Will that translate into more resources for US athletes or just marketing for NW Arkansas?


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

AndrewHardtail said:


> On a related note, I saw the announcement about USA Cycling setting up and MTB headquarters in Bentonville with money from the Waltons. Will that translate into more resources for US athletes or just marketing for NW Arkansas?


That probably depends on what they were getting when it was out of CO, so maybe something is better than nothing. I'm excited they're coming to my backyard but also bummed, cause last year when the USAC juniors were in town for the US Cup races I went from top 10 to back of the pack in our weekly short track races real quick....


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Wereldbeker mountainbike toch niet naar Valkenburg in 2023


In augustus werd Valkenburg nog aangekondigd als startlocatie van de Wereldbeker mountainbike in het seizoen 2023, maar nu is de Nederlandse manche verdwenen uit de definitieve UCI-kalender. De Wereldbeker cross country gaat nu van start in het Tsjechische Nové Mĕsto Na Moravĕ. Aanvankelijk was...




www.wielerflits.nl












Calendario de la Copa del Mundo de mountain bike 2023


Este es el calendario de la Copa del Mundo de Mountain Bike para 2023. Con las modalidades de XCO, DH, Enduro, e-Enduro y XCM




esmtb.com












Nuevos cambios importantes en el calendario MTB 2023


Por primera vez se presenta un calendario conjunto de MTB que deja claro que el deporte tendrá un nuevo rumbo en los próximos años.




www.brujulabike.com





Valkenburg removed from calendar, leaving an 8 round series. I would love to know the reason...I can't recall many updates about it.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

AndrewHardtail said:


> Will that translate into more resources for US athletes


😆. Just more money in Jim Miller's pockets for running more and more easily accessible camps under the pretense of development. USAC is a joke. They haven't made a significant change to operational policy, that is anything other than reactionary or an attempted money grab, for years.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Exmuhle said:


> Wereldbeker mountainbike toch niet naar Valkenburg in 2023
> 
> 
> In augustus werd Valkenburg nog aangekondigd als startlocatie van de Wereldbeker mountainbike in het seizoen 2023, maar nu is de Nederlandse manche verdwenen uit de definitieve UCI-kalender. De Wereldbeker cross country gaat nu van start in het Tsjechische Nové Mĕsto Na Moravĕ. Aanvankelijk was...
> ...


Ugh, that's disappointing. I was looking forward to seeing a new venue.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Marathon and XCO combined in some venues...cool!!!


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

Exmuhle said:


> Wereldbeker mountainbike toch niet naar Valkenburg in 2023
> 
> 
> In augustus werd Valkenburg nog aangekondigd als startlocatie van de Wereldbeker mountainbike in het seizoen 2023, maar nu is de Nederlandse manche verdwenen uit de definitieve UCI-kalender. De Wereldbeker cross country gaat nu van start in het Tsjechische Nové Mĕsto Na Moravĕ. Aanvankelijk was...
> ...


That's a super late finish to the year.

I wonder how they will do the courses for the XCM. I'd have actually thought Albstadt would be a great XCM course, though I'm only guessing that the surrounding hills/trails are similar to the XCO.

Nove Mesto XCO and XCM is cool!


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Only 4 XCM? I assumed each XCO would have a matching XCM race.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

ShortTravelMag said:


> Only 4 XCM? I assumed each XCO would have a matching XCM race.


All 4 XCM are also going to have amateur racing with no qualification requirements. A bit late for me to plan another trip this coming year, but if that continues in '24 I see an MTB vacation in my future.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I remember in the early 90's, I raced a world cup in Michigan. They had full amateur racing, and all the pros. It was killer. Made for an incredibly fun and worthwhile weekend. I forget which day I raced on, might have been a friday or something. That's why the Norba races were cool, I raced Sport class at every one that came around my area with nothing but a signup.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

uintah said:


> All 4 XCM are also going to have amateur racing with no qualification requirements. A bit late for me to plan another trip this coming year, but if that continues in '24 I see an MTB vacation in my future.


That definitely confirms they won't be on the XCO course then 😜


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

cassieno said:


> Interesting. Does the US also provide support like that?


Yes, but apparently not very well


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

cassieno said:


> Interesting. Does the US also provide support like that?


The resources that USAC provides is mostly non-financial as LMN had stated in regards to Canada. Unfortunately USAC's philosophy is support only those who have Olympic medal potential and right now that is almost exclusively the track program, which is receiving most of the focus and $ resources right now.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

cassieno said:


> Interesting. Does the US also provide support like that?


This doesn't answer your question, but Britain funds cycling through the proceeds of lottery. And cycling actually gets the money, (rather than in the US where the lottery money for schools goes through many bureaucrats to buy half a box of staples for the school district)


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

AndrewHardtail said:


> So you're using "false positive" to mean that the compound wasn't actually in the sample at all? Rather than that it was present, but not due to intentional ingestion?


Both. I understand your faith in the technology, but I have less faith. 

Humans are still looking at interpreting the results. For example, with your experience, I'm sure you also know that it is not just Zeranol being tested for. In particular urine is tested for "downstream" (LOL) metabolites / derivatives, and used to support the possible presence of the original. 

The decision to label a sample as "positive", in particular was somebody sat down somewhere and decided to go against printed advisory, and rule a "questionable" as a "positive" when it wasn't even close. That decision was100% human, not instrument, which leads to my mentioning "bias". 

I have no dog in this fight, I just look at...
Negative
Negative
Questionable *Positive*
Negative
Negative
Hair Sample Negative (FWIW)

..and then I lose my trust in the process, and am looking for alternative explanations.


----------



## Goran_injo (Jul 4, 2007)

I am betting Flückiger was trolling Nino by providing a hair sample for analyses.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

squareback said:


> This doesn't answer your question, but Britain funds cycling through the proceeds of lottery. And cycling actually gets the money, (rather than in the US where the lottery money for schools goes through many bureaucrats to buy half a box of staples for the school district)


In the UK, the sports with most Olympic medals get the most lottery funding; for cycling that means Track; things are better than they were for MTB, but it's still not brilliant.


----------



## jbernaeyge (Jan 2, 2019)

isla short is moving on to new team/sponsors


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

On the team news front, the rumour is the north amercian Canyon MTB team is no more. My understanding is all the riders have found homes for next year.

Jenn Jackson headed to new team for 2023 - Canadian Cycling Magazine


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

I wonder who is joining Scot Sram: Quién será el nuevo fichaje del SCOTT SRAM MTB Racing

The silhouette looks like a woman. I'd love to see another woman on the team.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

LMN said:


> On the team news front, the rumour is the north amercian Canyon MTB team is no more. My understanding is all the riders have found homes for next year.
> 
> Jenn Jackson headed to new team for 2023 - Canadian Cycling Magazine


Is Batty starting over then I guess? I can see her just doing her own thing with a bunch of sponsors. No formal team. Going to be interesting first world cup, feels like more team changes than usual.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

roth88 said:


> I wonder who is joining Scot Sram: Quién será el nuevo fichaje del SCOTT SRAM MTB Racing
> 
> The silhouette looks like a woman. I'd love to see another woman on the team.


I thought that post was advertising the new Scale?

Though Scott-SRAM could really do with another female rider. Their team is a bit of an old boys club if you look at it under the wrong light.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

I always though Neff should have landed at Scott Sram. Courtney stays with Specialized. Just seemed like the right combination geographically. But that's goofy, they go where the fit and money is best I suppose.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

ShortTravelMag said:


> they go where the fit and money is best I suppose.


Often times the fit is more important than the money.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

This article about UCI fees and UCI prize money for 2023 is quite interesting:



https://www.pinkbike.com/news/team-registration-fees-to-increase-for-2023-world-cup-racing.html












Nino Schurter’s 2022 results to see how much prize money he made from World Cups:









SCHURTER Nino


Nino Schurter is a Mountainbike rider from SUI. Nino Schurter is 36 years old, weights 68 kg and is 1.73 cm tall. 10 times World Champion. 33 times World Cup. 7 times National Champion. Winner of 96 races. Nino Schurter is World Ranking 4 with 1866 points




mtbdata.com


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

WR304 said:


> Nino Schurter’s 2022 results to see how much prize money he made from World Cups:


So how much did Nino make?


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

You're not going to get rich with that prize money......









Transfer Overview 2023


It's that time of year again! The mountain biking off-season is upon us and the transfer season is in full swing. In this blog post, we will be keeping you updated with the latest rumors and confirmed rider transfers. Check back often for the most up-to-date information on who's moving to which...




blog.xcodata.com





According to this, they reckon Filippo Colombo will ride for Scott-Sram; as well as the new Q36.5 Road team, which will be using Scott bikes........


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

uintah said:


> So how much did Nino make?


I make it total winnings of 33,875 Euro from UCI World Cup prize money.

Although he won the XCO World Cup overall I'm not sure where he finished in the XCC World Cup overall. It was outside of the top 5 and likely not even top 10 as it wasn't a priority and he had several DNFs.

He would have won a bit more from the non UCI events he rode on top. In terms of other event prize money for 2022 add on maybe 2,000 or 3,000 euro on top perhaps?

*Edit:* Split table to show XCO vs XCC winnings


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

WR304 said:


> I make it total winnings of 33,875 Euro from UCI World Cup prize money.
> 
> View attachment 2014830


Thanks for doing the work. It doesn't look like much in regards to prize money but..... Maybe LMN would have better insight into this but based on a new contract of someone who podiumed at both World Cup and World Champs level last year, I would guess his podium bonuses were at least 5x that if not significantly more. Then you throw in the World's bonus on top of it.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Jolanda Neff gave a really cool interview the other day. She seems like an amazing person with such high, positive energy. It was also interesting hearing her talk about the mean, rude riders on the WC circuit. No names given but i can speculate on a few. Pisgah Podcast - via Podcast Addict Episode 164.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Luis Enrique ya tiene bici para competir en la Absa Cape Epic


Luis Enrique competirá en la Absa Cape Epic y lo hará sobre una MMR Kenta SL que acaba de recoger en la sede de MMR




esmtb.com


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

SasquatchMTB said:


> No names given but i can speculate on a few.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone wearing a RedBull helmet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

SasquatchMTB said:


> It was also interesting hearing her talk about the mean, rude riders on the WC circuit.


It would be horrible to have to travel with one of them 20 weeks a year.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

SasquatchMTB said:


> Jolanda Neff gave a really cool interview the other day. She seems like an amazing person with such high, positive energy. It was also interesting hearing her talk about the mean, rude riders on the WC circuit. No names given but i can speculate on a few. Pisgah Podcast - via Podcast Addict Episode 164.




Small world. The woman whose comments she refers to at ~32:30 was on the Virginia Tech cycling team with me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> It would be horrible to have to travel with one of them 20 weeks a year.


That is life. All of us work with people who we would rather not have to. Cycling is no different.


----------



## WR304 (Jul 9, 2004)

uintah said:


> Thanks for doing the work. It doesn't look like much in regards to prize money but..... Maybe LMN would have better insight into this but based on a new contract of someone who podiumed at both World Cup and World Champs level last year, I would guess his podium bonuses were at least 5x that if not significantly more. Then you throw in the World's bonus on top of it.


I don’t think I’d count any podium bonuses as direct prize money. 

Podium bonus payments would be paid to him by the Scott SRAM team and / or his sponsors along with his contract base salary so would be wages, rather than prize money.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

WR304 said:


> I don’t think I’d count any podium bonuses as direct prize money.
> 
> Podium bonus payments would be paid to him by the Scott SRAM team and / or his sponsors along with his contract base salary so would be wages, rather than prize money.


No sh*t. Prize money is almost meaningless to a pro cyclist. Depending on your definition of "pro cyclist" I guess.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

uintah said:


> No sh*t. Prize money is almost meaningless to a pro cyclist. Depending on your definition of "pro cyclist" I guess.


to us pro amateurs prize money is everything LOL


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

We used my wife’s prize money and bonuses to clear our mortgage. Definitely not meaningless.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

They talked about appearance fees at (CX) World Cup's being a behind closed doors thing, and that WvA, MVdP, and Pidcock were commanding something like €20k, €15k, and €8k respectively for the non World Cup races. 

I imagine Nino etc would earn a lot more for showing up to the OKK series, or the Italian XC series than they would from World Cup racing?

I spoke to a mate of mine a while back about whether there was a chance of getting World Cup level racers to New Zealand for some our main domestic races (just as a thought experiment). The conclusion was that unless they were coming to stay with Anton or Sam then they'd cost too much by the time you paid their travel and accommodation and say $10k to show up on the start line. 

It'd be very cool though.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> We used my wife’s prize money and bonuses to clear our mortgage. Definitely not meaningless.


That's awesome. Your wife was definitely a fixture at the front of races for a number of years. She had a great career.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> That's awesome. Your wife was definitely a fixture at the front of races for a number of years. She had a great career.


She did.

But my point was though prize money should be part of a Pro cyclist income. If you aren’t making any prize money in a season then you are properly racing at too high of a level of competition.

When my wife was coming up we were super broke. She raced on rather basic bikes and used tires until they were absolutely done. Her racing was financed by picking and choosing races where she could make money to finance her season. It was fighting for those podium Places that gave her the racing smarts to do it at a World Cup level, when she was physically ready to do so.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

LMN said:


> We used my wife’s prize money and bonuses to clear our mortgage. Definitely not meaningless.


I splurged and got some house plants and a mouse trap.
$100 gift voucher spot prize on $60 of entry fees


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Well, Specialized left us hanging...no announcement was made on the 25th. I wonder if Savilia Blunk and Great Siewald going to other teams had something to do with it as both were rumored to be considered for the team.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

In other news, and if anyone is interested, here were I live we have 3 back to back to back UCI races late February to early March. First race is a C1, second race is HC and the last one also a C1. Some big names from America are already confirmed like Martin Vidaurre, Emily Batty, Avancini, etc. I'm pretty sure Gerardo Ulloa won't make it since there is also a Massi Super Cup (HC) in Spain the same weekend we have our HC event. I've not heard yet from Blevins, Batten nor Blunk, but should get confirmation in the coming weeks. Here is the link for registration for the HC event. 









TROPICAL MOUNTAIN BIKE CHALLENGE


Tropical MTB Challenge es un evento HC & Jr Series del calendario internacional UCI para la temporada 2023. Este evento se estará celebrando los días 25 y 26 de Febrero del 2023 en las facilidades del Albergue Olímpico, Salinas Puerto Rico. Sport.




www.tropicalmtbchallenge.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

From instagram, Lars Forster is leaving Scott-Sram; and as is a tradition in MTB, no mention of where he is going.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> From instagram, Lars Forster is leaving Scott-Sram; and as is a tradition in MTB, no mention of where he is going.


Some of the comments in instagram were suggesting/hoping for a Nino - Avancini pairing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

That would be.....er, interesting.......wouldn't fancy trying to manage that.....


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Filippo Colombo has announced his departure from BMC-MTB; which is not a surprise, seeing as he's already signed for the Q36.5 Road team......However, one suspects there is another announcement to come regarding his MTB racing.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> Filippo Colombo has announced his departure from BMC-MTB; which is not a surprise, seeing as he's already signed for the Q36.5 Road team......However, one suspects there is another announcement to come regarding his MTB racing.


I thought the same...SCOTT-SRAM maybe? Nobody knows much about the Q36.5 Team, but managing resources for only one MTB rider might not work out perfectly...


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> Filippo Colombo has announced his departure from BMC-MTB; which is not a surprise, seeing as he's already signed for the Q36.5 Road team......However, one suspects there is another announcement to come regarding his MTB racing.


Q36.5 will be on Scott bikes so….


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Alan Hatherly will be riding some races for EF Education cannondale or whatever they call themselves in2023


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Brad said:


> Alan Hatherly will be riding some races for EF Education cannondale or whatever they call themselves in2023


Hatherly/Morton at Cape Epic? Hmmm…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

celswick said:


> Hatherly/Morton at Cape Epic? Hmmm…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would LOVE to see this. Huge LM fan. A little sad that Alex is no longer with the team and it would seem that Lachlan's future is questionable. Too bad as I think they have struck out in a direction that is WAY more interesting than road racing.


----------



## mail_liam (Jul 22, 2011)

When do Cape Epic teams usually start getting announced? Obviously won't be before the teams have sorted their rosters, but there's definitely some intriguing potential match ups.

I wonder if they will perhaps miss out on some riders this year with the length of the season? CE has more money than most to pay riders to show up though, and I think it is potentially a great base to launch off for those that can absorb the work.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

celswick said:


> Hatherly/Morton at Cape Epic? Hmmm…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More likely Hatherly /Andreassen at cape Epic. In fact I can almost confirm they will be the main CFR pairing at CE. Simon has spent a few weeks in Cape Town area in December training with Alan and doing route reconnaissance (on the public bits of trail. )


----------



## Skier78 (Jun 10, 2016)

Is Sebastian Fini changing teams, or is it just the Orbea team that is changing name?


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Lars Foster to race with Thomus. 









Lars Forster ficha por el Thömus Maxon


Lars Forster pasa a ser parte del equipo Thömus Maxon para 2023. Será compañero de Mathias Fluckiger y con ello el equipo pasa a ser uno de los más potentes del mundo en categoría masculina




esmtb.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

jrob300 said:


> I would LOVE to see this. Huge LM fan. A little sad that Alex is no longer with the team and it would seem that Lachlan's future is questionable. Too bad as I think they have struck out in a direction that is WAY more interesting than road racing.


I'd love to see more teams do this type of thing, but obviously understand why they don't. Alpecin-Deceuninck are probably the best 'all round' cycling team as they tend to race quite a lot of disciplines; and have World Champions in XCC, XCM, Gravel, U23 CX....Bora-Hansgrohe sent a team to the Cape Epic in October 2021; Kamna & Zwiehoff.



Skier78 said:


> Is Sebastian Fini changing teams, or is it just the Orbea team that is changing name?
> View attachment 2015436


From a rumour I saw, they're becoming Lapierre, and KMC will be the title sponsor of Bart's team. Though that post looks as though he's actually leaving the team.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

jrob300 said:


> I would LOVE to see this. Huge LM fan. A little sad that Alex is no longer with the team and it would seem that Lachlan's future is questionable. Too bad as I think they have struck out in a direction that is WAY more interesting than road racing.


Not me. LM would just hold Hatherly back during the race. He doesn't have the engine or skills to stay with a top XCO racer. LM is just good at that 12 hour stuff.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Per Insta, changes coming at the Primaflor-Mondraker Team (Becca's team). Apparently they are saying goodbye to Progress Wheels.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Regarding Cape Epic, I heard Blevins say he and Beers “have some unfinished business” at Cape Epic. That’s a great team. 

I’d also like to see Keegan Swenson pair up with someone with similar abilities. I think Marotte wasn’t that strong last year. Who else could he ride with? Luca Braidot is a Santa Cruz rider. Maybe Swenson and some other “non-pavement” rider could team up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Now official per Scott-Sram mtb Filippo Columbo will ride for them next year.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

yup...


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Skier78 said:


> Is Sebastian Fini changing teams, or is it just the Orbea team that is changing name?
> View attachment 2015436


Orbea is going to have their own factory team next year. First time since the Absalon era.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

It will be interesting to see which team has priority on him; one assumes the early season will be on the road bike, until late April/early May.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Anne Tauber off Bart's team.......No news as yet, but a new team may be what she needs. An Olympic place in 2024 is going to be a real fight with some of the Dutch youngsters coming through.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

LMN said:


> Orbea is going to have their own factory team next year. First time since the Absalon era.


Orbea killed their "Factory Team" a few weeks ago...that team consisted of Joaquin "Purito" Rodriguez, Ibon Zugasti and others...Now I get why...


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Exmuhle said:


> Anne Tauber off Bart's team.......No news as yet, but a new team may be what she needs. An Olympic place in 2024 is going to be a real fight with some of the Dutch youngsters coming through.


Dutch women's cycling is so strong. Historically not as strong in mountain biking but that is changing. I heard Tauber has a pretty good home for next year.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Has anyone noticed that Albstadt is also out of the WC schedule? Or am I late?


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

carlostruco said:


> Has anyone noticed that Albstadt is also out of the WC schedule? Or am I late?


yes that was already earlier in the year when they announced next seasons venues


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

carlostruco said:


> Has anyone noticed that Albstadt is also out of the WC schedule? Or am I late?


Valkenburg took it's place - then couldn't host until 2024. I've recently seen a post from Luca Schwarzbauer who was less than impressed that Albstadt has lost its place - and I agree.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

I wish they'd go back to Stellenbosch. That was a cool circuit.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Augustus-G said:


> I wish they'd go back to Stellenbosch. That was a cool circuit.


I'm racing there in February. Can't wait.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

it was...


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Augustus-G said:


> I wish they'd go back to Stellenbosch. That was a cool circuit.


Hopefully one day it will return - possibly in a southern hemisphere block including Brazil.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

I'd love to see a desert race in Utah or Arizona and a Sierra Nevada race in Tahoe or Mammoth (in addition to Stellenbosch and any other cool venues that aren't around anymore). It would be great to bring the World Cup to California, especially since I find the one U.S. venue (Snowshoe) underwhelming. The wooded sections are cool, but the proportion of boring fire road is very high.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

LMN said:


> Dutch women's cycling is so strong. Historically not as strong in mountain biking but that is changing. I heard Tauber has a pretty good home for next year.


I would love to see her go to Ghost. That team looks awesome.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

roth88 said:


> I'd love to see a desert race in Utah or Arizona and a Sierra Nevada race in Tahoe or Mammoth (in addition to Stellenbosch and any other cool venues that aren't around anymore). It would be great to bring the World Cup to California, especially since I find the one U.S. venue (Snowshoe) underwhelming. The wooded sections are cool, but the proportion of boring fire road is very high.


I think you would need a block of races in the USA/Canada - and obviously, venues who think it's worth it. Currently, we have Snowshoe & Mont Saint-Anne, could another be fitted in, for the end of season block, post Worlds? 

In other news, Santa-Cruz/ Maxime Marotte have said goodbye......


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Maxime Marotte leaving Santa Cruz-FSA. It was speculated months ago...


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Jofre Cullell leaving Primaflor-Mondraker


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

And Chiara Teocchi is off Trinity Racing which shouldn't be a surprise, as they are really an U23/Development team. Cam Mason is still there, and has been since it was started...


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Exmuhle said:


> I think you would need a block of races in the USA/Canada - and obviously, venues who think it's worth it. Currently, we have Snowshoe & Mont Saint-Anne, could another be fitted in, for the end of season block, post Worlds?


Rumor has it that 2024 is going to see 3 North American races in the post Worlds fall block. California or the South West would the logical place for October racing.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

uintah said:


> Rumor has it that 2024 is going to see 3 North American races in the post Worlds fall block. California or the South West would the logical place for October racing.


California is too far to fly for the majority of the European based XCO teams.


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

Stonerider said:


> California is too far to fly for the majority of the European based XCO teams.


My money is on Bentonville, Ak. It’s seems the city really is trying to make itself a cycling Mecca.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

Stonerider said:


> California is too far to fly for the majority of the European based XCO teams.


?


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

agm2 said:


> My money is on Bentonville, Ak. It’s seems the city really is trying to make itself a cycling Mecca.


It would definitely be an easier drive from Canada for the support crews.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Whistler will be the third venue. It will be a triple, DH, Enduro and XC. My wife walked the proposed XC course this year, it will have the longest descent on the circuit.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> Whistler will be the third venue. It will be a triple, DH, Enduro and XC. My wife walked the proposed XC course this year, it will have the longest descent on the circuit.


Any idea if it would be the 1st or 3rd race of the block?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

agm2 said:


> My money is on Bentonville, Ak. It’s seems the city really is trying to make itself a cycling Mecca.


Gross.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

Brad said:


> I'm racing there in February. Can't wait.


Same course as '18? The Chute, Pick Up Sticks ?
If so I'm going to have to turn very green.....


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

uintah said:


> Rumor has it that 2024 is going to see 3 North American races in the post Worlds fall block. California or the South West would the logical place for October racing.


One can only hope. It would be great to have a WC event down here in the SW US.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> Any idea if it would be the 1st or 3rd race of the block?


Don't know. And Whistler beats to its own drum. They will set their date not the UCI. They believe (and rightly so) that the World cup needs them more than they need a world cup.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

Stonerider said:


> California is too far to fly for the majority of the European based XCO teams.


From London to Snowshoe venue (via Roanoke), takes more travel time than London to Lake Tahoe venue (via Sacramento).


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

SPECIALIZED SIGNS MARTIN VIDAURRE AND VICTOR KORETZKY TO ITS XCO TEAM - Mountain Bike Action Magazine


Specialized has signed two of the top cross-country racers in the world to its racing team. Both Martin Vidaurre of Chile and Victor Koretzky of France



mbaction.com





Not totally surprising, this was rumoured for a while. However, with Koretzky signing with Bora-Hansgrohe, one thought that might not be the other rider. Saying that, Laura Stigger was filming with some Bora riders yesterday.....


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Similar to Alan Hatherly, Victor is first and foremost an XCO racer. Road is just a development opportunity some riders are exploiting where they have the option to do so


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Exmuhle said:


> SPECIALIZED SIGNS MARTIN VIDAURRE AND VICTOR KORETZKY TO ITS XCO TEAM - Mountain Bike Action Magazine
> 
> 
> Specialized has signed two of the top cross-country racers in the world to its racing team. Both Martin Vidaurre of Chile and Victor Koretzky of France
> ...


Martin was expected, but Koretzky is an added bonus since no lady was signed contrary to what was announced.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

More on the Specialized signings.....seems they were ready to go with 5 riders.









Martin Vidaurre y Victor Koretzky llegan al Specialized Factory Racing


El Specialized Factory Racing más potente de los últimos 17 años, según su propio team manager, tendrá a Martin Vidaurre y Victor Koretzky




esmtb.com


----------



## pinkpowa (Jun 24, 2007)

agm2 said:


> My money is on Bentonville, Ak. It’s seems the city really is trying to make itself a cycling Mecca.


That's a couple years away, should be building out the venue/course starting next year....


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Exmuhle said:


> More on the Specialized signings.....seems they were ready to go with 5 riders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah they snapped up Koretsky after B&B Hotels KTM folded.It appears he was a bit of a coup


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Cink confirmed to Primaflor-Mondraker









Confirmado, Ondrej Cink nuevo corredor del Primaflor-Mondraker-Genuins


Ondrej Cink regresa y volverá a competir con una Mondraker. El conjunto pasa a tener 4 bikers en su división de XCO con Rebecca McConnell, Ondrej Cink, Francesc Barber y Marta Cano




esmtb.com


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Jofre Cullell to BH-Templo Cafes









Jofre Cullel ficha por el equipo BH de Carlos Coloma


Está confirmado que Jofre Cullel correrá en 2023 junto a David Valero y compañía en el equipo dirigido por Carlos Coloma.




www.brujulabike.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice to see Pinkbike on the ball regarding these transfers......Hopeless.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Exmuhle said:


> Nice to see Pinkbike on the ball regarding these transfers......Hopeless.


Pinkbike is just a downhill bro site...they hate climbing and endurance sports.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Stonerider said:


> Pinkbike is just a downhill bro site...they hate climbing and endurance sports.


What!?! Pedal?



Exmuhle said:


> Nice to see Pinkbike on the ball regarding these transfers......Hopeless.


Pinkbike is a great place to buy and sell bicycles and parts. Oh.... and some of the comments on articles are gold. But other than that......


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Sina Frei confirmed on social media that she is with Specialized for another 2 years. Glad to see it, but when it comes to this Olympic cycle, the Swiss women are going to have their work cut out for them. How do you pick only two riders out of Neff, Frei, Indergand, Keller, and a few other strong riders??


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

roth88 said:


> Sina Frei confirmed on social media that she is with Specialized for another 2 years. Glad to see it, but when it comes to this Olympic cycle, the Swiss women are going to have their work cut out for them. How do you pick only two riders out of Neff, Frei, Indergand, Keller, and a few other strong riders??


The 2-rider quota for strong nations is super tough. 

US: Haley, Kate, Gibbons. 
France: Pauline, Lacoma, Burquier. 
Switzerland: Neff, Frie, Indergand, Keller.

There is a possbility of Kate, Neff and Pauline all being on the sidelines for the 2024. Which honestly given the cold hard reality of time isn't really suprising.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Maxime Marotte to Rockrider (Decathlon). And it appears Koreztky will race MTB in SFR colours, not Bora, going by his instagram post today.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Korezky announced on 1st January to SFR. Pic was of him in Bora kit which was the deal that was done first. Bora is making good changes. They also acquired one of UAEs coaches, John Wakefield.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

LMN said:


> The 2-rider quota for strong nations is super tough.
> 
> US: Haley, Kate, Gibbons.
> France: Pauline, Lacoma, Burquier.
> ...


For the U.S., I'd add Blunk and maybe even Hannah Otto to that list. Otto has made it known that it's her goal, although I think it's a long shot right now. I think it was Snowshoe where there were four Americans in the top 12 and Kate Courtney was the 4th...


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

USA Cycling chose like this:
Men:
London - experience over youth (Wells over Ettinger)
Rio - youth over experience (Grotts)
Tokyo - Blevins over Swenson

Women:
London - fumble
Rio - Davidson raced well
Tokyo - fumble/interception plus own goal (Chloe/Huck scandal)

They will screw this again...


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

carlostruco said:


> USA Cycling chose like this:
> Men:
> London - experience over youth (Wells over Ettinger)
> Rio - youth over experience (Grotts)
> ...


How was 2012 a fumble on the women's side with Georgia getting bronze? (Maybe I'm just bad at understanding football terms, too, always a possibility!)


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

sooshee said:


> How was 2012 a fumble on the women's side with Georgia getting bronze? (Maybe I'm just bad at understanding football terms, too, always a possibility!)


Sorry...I completely forgot about Georgia. 

Sadly, I can not see a scenario in the future were someone is not screwed over Olympic selection criteria. It will happen to the Swiss, it will happen to the French and it will happen to the USA women. Playing politics with sport is too painful to watch.


----------



## RexRacerX (10 mo ago)

carlostruco said:


> Sadly, I can not see a scenario in the future were someone is not screwed over Olympic selection criteria. It will happen to the Swiss, it will happen to the French and it will happen to the USA women. Playing politics with sport is too painful to watch.


The sooner one accepts the Olympics are not so much about competition but rather about inclusion and spectacle (money, in fact - not for the athletes, tho), the more rational and the less dissatisfying IOC decision making becomes.

From a field of competition standpoint, world champs are many times more competitive than the Games for so many sports. The psychological (and to some point, statistical) challenge of the Games on the other hand…special event no doubt. And it’s the one time for many, many athletes that more than a “handful” of people care to watch. But even that seems to be changing.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Why on the sidelines for those riders you mentioned? PfP and JNeff are obvious choices for the Olympics.


----------



## sal bASS (3 mo ago)

SasquatchMTB said:


> Why on the sidelines for those risers you mentioned? PfP and JNeff are obvious choices for the Olympics.


They’re getting older, add 2 yrs. I’d be shocked if Kate is even top 10 anymore at a WC at that point.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Kate, yeah I see that. I'm not counting out JNeff or PfP yet. You're not wrong especially with some of the batch of riders rising up the ranks Gwen and Batton, especially Batton l see doing well for the USA. Mona and LL are beasts in their own right.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

SasquatchMTB said:


> Why on the sidelines for those riders you mentioned? PfP and JNeff are obvious choices for the Olympics.


Most countries don't "choose" their olympic team. They set criteria and who ever meets the criteria is automatically selected.

Criteria might look like this
Priority 1: Top 5 at 2023 World championships. If multiple athletes hit this only the top result will be selected.
Priority 2: Top 12 at a World cup in the 2023/24 season. If multiple athletes hit this the athletes with the top result will be selected. Tie breaker is most recet result.
Priority 3: Coaches choice

Let us say this the criteria for Swizerland. They have 2-spots.
Priority 1: Sina is 4th at Worlds.
Priority 2: Keller wins a world cup and no one else wins a world cup in that time.

Swiss team is Sina and Keller.

Criteria is super hard to write (my wife now writes criteria for Canada). You want to write in a way to select the best athlete but also not burn them out trying to get selected. Coaches/committee choice is an absolute nightmare and just always results in appeals. Appeals are never good, in everycase that I know of athletes who have been involved in appeals have had very poor Olympic performances.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

carlostruco said:


> Sadly, I can not see a scenario in the future were someone is not screwed over Olympic selection criteria.....Playing politics with sport is too painful to watch.


In the USA, if you don't auto qualify, being coached by Jim Miller is your only ticket. Thankfully less and less of the young riders are being coached by him and never will be.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> In the USA, if you don't auto qualify, being coached by Jim Miller is your only ticket. Thankfully less and less of the young riders are being coached by him and never will be.


Jim is a polarizing figure in US cycling.

But man he has had success on the MTB side; Kate, Keegan, and Chris Blevins are very good. And he has played a big role in mentoring Haley Batten's coach.

Like him or not, he is without a doubt the most successful coach with a wide variety of athletes in different disciplines in north american.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> Jim is a polarizing figure in US cycling.....
> Like him or not, he is without a doubt the most successful coach with a wide variety of athletes in different disciplines in north american.


Both statements are certainly true.


----------



## uintah (Apr 21, 2020)

LMN said:


> And he has played a big role in mentoring Haley Batten's coach.


He coached Kristin didn't he?


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

uintah said:


> He coached Kristin didn't he?


He did. It was her selection for the Rio Olympics that was really big controversity. She did win the Gold, but at the time it was thought in some circles that she wasn't the best choice.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

RexRacerX said:


> The sooner one accepts the Olympics are not so much about competition but rather about inclusion and spectacle (money, in fact - not for the athletes, tho), the more rational and the less dissatisfying IOC decision making becomes.
> 
> From a field of competition standpoint, world champs are many times more competitive than the Games for so many sports. The psychological (and to some point, statistical) challenge of the Games on the other hand…special event no doubt. And it’s the one time for many, many athletes that more than a “handful” of people care to watch. But even that seems to be changing.


If I had my way the Olympics would be de-emphasized for most sports, certainly for the money sports of football (soccer), cycling, tennis, golf, basketball, etc. You could make these U23 or U20 endeavors--maybe--but arguably, there is already a great structure for age group world championships in football and cycling and probably other sports. So maybe take them out of the Olympics entirely. Beyond this, you could un-crowd the Summer Olympics by moving swimming, gymnastics, basketball, and anything else that happens inside to the winter games. This leaves room for surfing, skiing, whitewater rafting, kitesurfing, bungee jumping, softball, bass fishing, etc, or whatever else the sponsor country wants to include, since the summer games are too crowded at present. Anything that involves judging, such as gymnastics, ice dancing, etc would become demo sports or "dancing with the stars" popularity contests, because the judging is partisan anyway.

Seriously, I am completely done with the emphasis on designing a career around the Olympics. I feel bad even watching the Olympics on TV, knowing that I am contributing to a process (even aside from the issues of corruption, etc) that so arbitrarily chooses heroes and goats (not all-caps).


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

paramount3 said:


> If I had my way the Olympics would be de-emphasized for most sports, certainly for the money sports of football (soccer), cycling, tennis, golf, basketball, etc. You could make these U23 or U20 endeavors--maybe--but arguably, there is already a great structure for age group world championships in football and cycling and probably other sports. So maybe take them out of the Olympics entirely. Beyond this, you could un-crowd the Summer Olympics by moving swimming, gymnastics, basketball, and anything else that happens inside to the winter games. This leaves room for surfing, skiing, whitewater rafting, kitesurfing, bungee jumping, softball, bass fishing, etc, or whatever else the sponsor country wants to include, since the summer games are too crowded at present. Anything that involves judging, such as gymnastics, ice dancing, etc would become demo sports or "dancing with the stars" popularity contests, because the judging is partisan anyway.
> 
> Seriously, I am completely done with the emphasis on designing a career around the Olympics. I feel bad even watching the Olympics on TV, knowing that I am contributing to a process (even aside from the issues of corruption, etc) that so arbitrarily chooses heroes and goats (not all-caps).


Water skiing, not snow skiing. Obviously snow skiing is not a summer sport.


----------



## ShortTravelMag (Dec 15, 2005)

Or, just go back to the way they were when I was young. Amateurs only. Non-professional athletes. Not sure exactly how that worked, but the athletes competing were nobodies, if they won, they were set for life.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

UCI amendments time...
§ 7 Equipment
4.1.038 The use of radio links or other remote means of communication with riders is forbidden except at UCI World Cups and subject to UCI authorisation.

Chapter XII UCI MARATHON WORLD CUP. 
Participation
4.12.001 UCI Marathon World Cup events are open to riders following these conditions: - having an annual licence issued by a national federation; - there is no requirement in terms of UCI points to participate; - unlimited participation for national federations or teams as riders can participate in their UCI MTB TEAM jersey or regional club jersey

Age category
4.12.002 The age category for the UCI Marathon World Cup is 19 years or over. Holders of elite licences or masters licences may participate. There are no separate races or results for under 23 or masters categories


----------



## Skier78 (Jun 10, 2016)

Does that mean that the riders are allowed to have race radios at world cups? I really hope it does not turn into how the road racing is working where the riders cannot take a tactical decision without the radio (like in the olympics RR).

Good changes for the marathon races, since the courses are so long it should not become too much of an issue with a large starting field, and nice to be able to see how many minutes (hours for me) faster the pros are on the same course.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Skier78 said:


> Does that mean that the riders are allowed to have race radios at world cups? I really hope it does not turn into how the road racing is working where the riders cannot take a tactical decision without the radio (like in the olympics RR).


"subject to UCI authorisation"


Skier78 said:


> Good changes for the marathon races, since the courses are so long it should not become too much of an issue with a large starting field, and nice to be able to see how many minutes (hours for me) faster the pros are on the same course.


"There are no separate races *or results* for under 23 or masters categories."
???


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

SasquatchMTB said:


> Why on the sidelines for those riders you mentioned? PfP and JNeff are obvious choices for the Olympics.


They are at the moment, however it's 18 months away, will they still be obvious choices by then? Very likely, but who knows. And what do we know of the course? Tech heavy, a climbing course, or a flatter power course?


----------



## Vamp (10 mo ago)

Cink to Primaflor Mondraker for this season. Kross Orlen has folded.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

USA has talent and resources and there is no denying it. But if only they got out of their own way, they could dominate the sport like no other country. And the fact that their athletes are not exposed to top level competition time and time again hurts them. Unless you are in a factory team, you will not get the money nor the chances to succeed.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Couple of riders we don't know about yet:

1. Avancini - rumor is he will do his own team.
2. Jordan Sarrou - rumor is back to BMC
3. Ilsa Short - IDK
4. Batty - read here the team folded?
5. Thomas Litscher - no word yet
6. Wawak - IDK
7. Who else is out there?


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

ShortTravelMag said:


> Or, just go back to the way they were when I was young. Amateurs only. Non-professional athletes. Not sure exactly how that worked, but the athletes competing were nobodies, if they won, they were set for life.


I think it up till the 1992 Olympics were participants had to be amateurs so most were either University students or part of a national or club structure before launching their professional career post Olympic participation. I'm not sure if the political tit fr tat between the US and USSR had anything to do with the decision but I don't think sports like Cycling benefitted because it doesn't identify the new next talent. They're already racing World Cups and Spring Classics


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Emily Batty's team is over? That was fast


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

SasquatchMTB said:


> Emily Batty's team is over? That was fast


i haven't seen confirmation of this but she lost a rider(?).....
The bike industry is in for a very tough 2 years.Inventory is low , demand is lower. Projected demand was a lot higher than what materialised and cash was converted to inventory that will enter warehouses in 2023. Giant is asking its suppliers for deferred payment terms, and they're not the only manufacturer to do so. Canyon is in the same pickle and hey sponsor a lot of teams. I suspect we will see consolidation of sponsorships. Specialized has kicked its ambassador program to have sufficient resources to fulfill commitment to its sponsored teams. Small teams like Emily's would be most at risk of sponsorship being withdrawn especially if it cannot convert exposure into sales


----------



## arca_tern (Apr 6, 2004)

LMN said:


> Whistler will be the third venue. It will be a triple, DH, Enduro and XC. My wife walked the proposed XC course this year, it will have the longest descent on the circuit.


Late to the thread but stoked on that! Will definitely make the trip if it materializes


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

MMR Factory switches to all women team.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

My guess.

Fem Van Empel decides that XCO is her best chance of representing The Netherlands in the Olympics.


----------



## Stonerider (Feb 25, 2008)

Blackies Pasture said:


> My guess.
> 
> Fem Van Empel decides that XCO is her best chance of representing The Netherlands in the Olympics.


She'll have to beat out Puck and others.


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

On the Men's side, Netherlands does not have any points for qualification.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

I wonder where Batty will end up. I think a change could be as good as a rest for her. I recently watched the footage from the Rio Olympics race and she was very strong there - was out of medals by less than ten seconds. Pendrel was unstoppable to get the bronze though.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

roth88 said:


> I wonder where Batty will end up.


Rumoured to be still sponsored by Canyon but different team structure.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

carlostruco said:


> On the Men's side, Netherlands does not have any points for qualification.


And their potential top two riders are on road teams.....How much MTB racing will they be allowed? And neither have raced World Cups since 2021.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Blackies Pasture said:


> My guess.
> 
> Fem Van Empel decides that XCO is her best chance of representing The Netherlands in the Olympics.


That's possible. Racing U23 should help her step up in 2024; and with U23 now having Short Track, she should be able to get good starting positions for the XCO race. She was 2nd in the Euro U23 race behind arch rival Pieterse, and ahead of Specia & Pedersen who finished in the top 4 at the Worlds.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

Can Fem race U23 in MTB? I thought the reason Puck was racing the CX World Cup circuit as an U23 was because it impacted her MTB status as well which she did not want to mess up. She wanted to remain U23 in MTB.


----------



## SasquatchMTB (Dec 29, 2020)

Great legs Jenn Jackson l think left the team.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

carlostruco said:


> On the Men's side, Netherlands does not have any points for qualification.


That’s right so Mvdp will have to participate in some world cups in 2023


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

SasquatchMTB said:


> Great legs Jenn Jackson l think left the team.


Yep, and so did Laurie Arsenault.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

ewarnerusa said:


> Can Fem race U23 in MTB? I thought the reason Puck was racing the CX World Cup circuit as an U23 was because it impacted her MTB status as well which she did not want to mess up. She wanted to remain U23 in MTB.


I remember reading that I didn't quite understand it. According to an article on Cycling Tips, Puck will race as an Elite on the MTB, as she qualified with her results from last season. I recall Alvarado stepping up the the Elites for the 2020 CX Worlds, and winning. Yet later in the year raced as an U23 in the 2 Nove Mesto World Cups & World champs. Pidcock did similar the same year; 2nd in the CX Elites, then raced U23 World Cups & World champs.

As far as I know (and I'm not totally sure), Fem hasn't got good enough results yet in MTB to become an Elite rider, whilst still being an U23 rider.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Janica Liov Joins BretjensMTB Team. I like Janica and hope she continues to grow on this team


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

Brad said:


> Janica Liov Joins BretjensMTB Team. I like Janica and hope she continues to grow on this team


Janika Lõiv


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Batty posted on Insta riding the same bike and kit from last year team...maybe changes are not that significan. 

I also heard about a new team from Canada riding Pivot bikes (not the Pivot OTE Team). I don't remember the conversation well, but either of the Disera brothers or Tyler Orschel are in it.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

carlostruco said:


> Batty posted on Insta riding the same bike and kit from last year team...maybe changes are not that significan.
> 
> I also heard about a new team from Canada riding Pivot bikes (not the Pivot OTE Team). I don't remember the conversation well, but either of the Disera brothers or Tyler Orschel are in it.


Disera's are both on Pivot OTE. Peter and Quinton Disera join Pivot Cycles-OTE - Canadian Cycling Magazine


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Lahrs said:


> Disera's are both on Pivot OTE. Peter and Quinton Disera join Pivot Cycles-OTE - Canadian Cycling Magazine


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

D Bone said:


> Yep, and so did Laurie Arsenault.





Raikzz said:


> Janika Lõiv


Thanks, I just figured out how to use the ô instead of o🎉


----------



## agm2 (Jun 30, 2008)

D Bone said:


> Yep, and so did Laurie Arsenault.


Do we have confirmation that Laurie Arsenault is leaving. I see she signed to a new management team but nothing on who she will be racing for.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

agm2 said:


> Do we have confirmation that Laurie Arsenault is leaving. I see she signed to a new management team but nothing on who she will be racing for.


100% on a different team. Has a team but hasn’t announced it yet.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

agm2 said:


> Do we have confirmation that Laurie Arsenault is leaving. I see she signed to a new management team but nothing on who she will be racing for.


She was Canada's U23 champ, right? Last year was not that impressive, but we've discussed that transition from U23 to Elite before. But maybe a change of team will benefit her.

Any news on what Batty is doing?


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

roth88 said:


> I recently watched the footage from the Rio Olympics race and she was very strong there


Can you please link to where you were watching this? At the time, I was unable to use any VPN, combination of sites, or even Russian hackers to see the entire race. I would love to revisit this on a rainy day.


----------



## Lahrs (Jun 7, 2008)

Blackies Pasture said:


> Can you please link to where you were watching this? At the time, I was unable to use any VPN, combination of sites, or even Russian hackers to see the entire race. I would love to revisit this on a rainy day.







Pendrel's recovery in that race was an impressive feat. Matched by how genuinely happy she appeared on the podium with 'only' a bronze, despite what could have been. It's an example I often give to my young daughters, of giving 100% and being happy with the result, whatever it is.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Yep, that's the link I used. Decent English commentary - way better than the coverage of Tokyo 2021 where the sound mixing was just horrendous.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Lahrs said:


> Pendrel's recovery in that race was an impressive feat. Matched by how genuinely happy she appeared on the podium with 'only' a bronze, despite what could have been. It's an example I often give to my young daughters, of giving 100% and being happy with the result, whatever it is.


I still shake my head about that ride. It was by far the best ride of her career. So much went wrong on day. Crash at the start, stuck in one-gear the entire first lap, and a trip the pits to get the bike fix. And then multiple crashes while chasing back through the field, including one on the final jump on final lap. That one cut the 30 second lead she had on Batty to only a couple of seconds. The only saving grace was she had increadible legs, the power file from that day is insane.


----------



## Raikzz (Jul 19, 2014)

Rissveds on 2016 looked quite a few kilos leaner, little did we know she had eating disorders


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Raikzz said:


> Rissveds on 2016 looked quite a few kilos leaner, little did we know she had eating disorders


Or she followed a weight periodization plan that had her her really lean for a short period around the Olympics.

That is what Catharine did in 2016. Wintered at 53kg but gradually cut weight and raced at 49kg at the Olympics. Was back to 53kg 2-months after the Olympics.


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

Jolanda Neff's 30th birthday today - I bet she'll be around for at least 10 more years. She's one of my faves for being such a killer on the downhill and also for having such a fun spirit about biking. There are some riders who seem to be gritting their teeth to get it done and who write (or speak on podcasts) about struggling to find the motivation or joy, but Neff seems to simply love riding. I think she'd ride every day even if she knew she'd never win again.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

roth88 said:


> Jolanda Neff's 30th birthday today - I bet she'll be around for at least 10 more years. She's one of my faves for being such a killer on the downhill and also for having such a fun spirit about biking. There are some riders who seem to be gritting their teeth to get it done and who write (or speak on podcasts) about struggling to find the motivation or joy, but Neff seems to simply love riding. I think she'd ride every day even if she knew she'd never win again.


I was lucky enough to watch her in person at Snowshoe about 2 months after her Olympic Gold win and she just exudes fun where ever she is, and no matter the demands put on her. She rode to a 9th place in XCO that weekend but watching her effort every lap, you would've thought she was fighting for the lead.... Absolutely my favorite MTB rider.


----------



## Augustus-G (Jun 21, 2019)

roth88 said:


> Yep, that's the link I used. Decent English commentary - way better than the coverage of Tokyo 2021 where the sound mixing was just horrendous.


He does the Commentary for the Cape Epic.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/giant-factory-racing-launches-2023-team-roster-including-luke-and-remy-meier-smith.html



Carter Woods to Giant is exciting news!


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Every time ( I did this week) I watch the Rio Women's race, I always wonder what could have been for Jenny. My guess is she could have dominated the sport in unfathomable ways. I really love her as a rider and I love her even more as a person for being true to herself.


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

I love her interviews and her instagram post race debriefs; she's fabulous.....






Interesting interview....


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

carlostruco said:


> Every time ( I did this week) I watch the Rio Women's race, I always wonder what could have been for Jenny. My guess is she could have dominated the sport in unfathomable ways. I really love her as a rider and I love her even more as a person for being true to herself.


These rearward facing questions are always so hard... in this case, I don't think you get the Jenny we have today without what she went through yesterday. She may have dominated the sport, but at what cost? I retired from professional motorcycle road racing at the ripe age of 24. It took me a while, but I figured out that I could not keep up with the demands of the sport and maintain any kind of balanced life. Those of us that are drawn to compete at the top levels are wired a bit different and it's challenging for us to keep things in perspective. As a XCO fan, I am disappointed for what might have been. As a human being I am super happy for her, the health she has found and hope she now knows not to get sucked back in.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

carlostruco said:


> Every time ( I did this week) I watch the Rio Women's race, I always wonder what could have been for Jenny. My guess is she could have dominated the sport in unfathomable ways. I really love her as a rider and I love her even more as a person for being true to herself.


The Olympics is interesting. More than any other race it one in which a lot of people of bad days. The pressure on that day is kind of crazy and riders are expecting to have a perfect race. And when something goes wrong, and it nearly always does, a lot of them just cave and up pedaling around really slowly.

Jenny had an amazing day at the Olympics, she had a career ride on the day that it mattered the most. The problem with that is everybody expects it to become your norm, and unless you are Nino, the norm is for you to be only competing for the win a couple of times a season.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Exmuhle said:


> I love her interviews and her instagram post race debriefs; she's fabulous.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nino is an impressive person. Obviously he has achieved a lot and what is remarkable about this interview is how humble he seems to be for such a high achieving person.


----------



## RexRacerX (10 mo ago)

LMN said:


> And when something goes wrong, and it nearly always does, a lot of them just cave and up pedaling around really slowly.


I wasn't around XCO when Nino was young (in my previous life snitting - we called it - was much more common in younger athletes), but the primary reason I enjoy watching Nino is that dude seems to never, ever, throw in the towel. As a result you get rides like Nove Mesto last season, or Snowshoe in 2019(?).

So, it sounds like I need to watch that 2016 women's replay. Performances that involve overcoming adversity are one of the most special things in sport; both for the spectator and the athlete, personally.


----------



## Bay2 (Sep 21, 2020)

RexRacerX said:


> the primary reason I enjoy watching Nino is that dude seems to never, ever, throw in the towel.


100 % agreed. Amazing mental strength to keep at it until the finish line! Matched by his bike skills.


----------



## mtballday (Aug 19, 2007)

LMN said:


> Or she followed a weight periodization plan that had her her really lean for a short period around the Olympics.
> 
> That is what Catharine did in 2016. Wintered at 53kg but gradually cut weight and raced at 49kg at the Olympics. Was back to 53kg 2-months after the Olympics.


Cutting 4 kilos off an already light build had to be hard. So cool when someone gets those things right for a peak and can simultaneously race light and hammer the watts.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

Annie Last 10th today at Superprestige Gullegem Cyclocross.


----------



## jrob300 (Sep 25, 2014)

For those not following CX.


----------



## poopoomcgoo (4 d ago)

Anyone know what the deal is with some XCO racers wearing some sort of towel around their wrists? I notice it is particularly prevalent during hot races, which makes me think it is either simply a towel to stop sweat from getting on their grips, or they pre-soak the towel to enhance cooling.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

poopoomcgoo said:


> Anyone know what the deal is with some XCO racers wearing some sort of towel around their wrists? I notice it is particularly prevalent during hot races, which makes me think it is either simply a towel to stop sweat from getting on their grips, or they pre-soak the towel to enhance cooling.
> View attachment 2017243
> 
> 
> View attachment 2017244


They are cooling bands. They don't actually cool you, but they feel like they do and that is often enough.


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Augustus-G said:


> He does the Commentary for the Cape Epic.


Gerald De Kok is his name


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

LMN said:


> They are cooling bands. They don't actually cool you, but they feel like they do and that is often enough.


also effective for wiping sweat away around the eyes and face, more effective than gloves


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Brad said:


> Gerald De Kok is his name


I really enjoy his commentary during Cape Epic. From listening to him, I believe he is also a mountaineer bike racer. He’s mentioned riding certain sections, riding certain routes, etc. 

He’s a class act. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

celswick said:


> I really enjoy his commentary during Cape Epic. From listening to him, I believe he is also a mountaineer bike racer. He’s mentioned riding certain sections, riding certain routes, etc.
> 
> He’s a class act.
> e
> ...


Not actually, he's ridden a few marathons and Wines2Whales I think. He covers other sports also, like athletics, triathlon, road racing etc. He does his research very well and he talks to the riders/athletes a lot. He could probably do a lot more and convey a lot ore information if the broadcasts were structured differently.
my only criticism is that he sounds rather dispassionate which does not do his passion for his work justice


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Banyoles será UCI Test Event, un campo de pruebas para Discovery Sports Events


La prueba de XCO en Banyoles apunta a que tendrá la mejor parrilla de salida de su historia en este 2023. Será especialmente atractiva para los grandes equipos por ser UCI Test Event para Discovery Sports Events




esmtb.com





Interesting news.....


----------



## cbenj42 (Jul 16, 2012)

delete


----------



## mtballday (Aug 19, 2007)

I just figured they were old-fashioned sweat bands...


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Los nuevos colores y corredores del Wilier Pirelli 2023


El equipo Wilier Pirelli se ha reforzado en XCO para volver a contar con jóvenes promesas. En XCM apuestan por los bikers que ya les han hecho triunfar




esmtb.com





The Wilier-Pirelli XCO/ XCM line up.


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

*Banyoles will be UCI Test Event, a testing ground for Discovery Sports Events*
The XCO test in Banyoles suggests that it will have the best starting grid in its history in 2023. It will be especially attractive for the big teams because it is a UCI Test Event for Discovery Sports Events

* It will be held on February 25 and 26*

That the XCO event in Banyoles is the number one XCO event in our country is beyond any doubt. This year it maintains its HC category and everything that has made it a world benchmark. But it will have important news. From the outset it does not inaugurate the Shimano Super Cup Massi calendar for the first time in many years, since the Nucía test will have been held before but, above all, it becomes a UCI Test Event for Discovery Sports Events, the company that he's going to take over the entire mountain bike World Cup.

* Discovery Sports Events has chosen it as a UCI Test Event in a key year for the radical change in the World Cup*

If until now the Banyoles XCO event has always had a stellar participation, in 2023 everything indicates that it will be even more so. Within the uncertainty surrounding the new management of the Mountain Bike World Cup, which has already announced important changes to its format, the Banyoles event will shed some light on riders and teams. No, it's not a World Cup event, but Discovery Sports Events will use it as a test event to test what we'll likely see at the World Cup later.

That will have a direct effect on participation. No team will want to miss such an important event, both from a sporting and organizational point of view. So everything points to a record participation in quality for this 2023 edition.


* Saturday is no longer the women's day and there will be a completely separate new under-23 men's race*

The fact that it is a UCI Test Event has prompted a radical change in its competition program. Until now, Saturday was the day for the women's categories, but that will no longer be the case. The queen event on Saturday will become the new sub-23 event, where the runners in that category will compete in their own race, separate from the elite. As it happens in the World Cup. It will also be the day for the women's cadet, master and junior races.

On Sunday the action will begin with the junior men's event followed by the two highlights of the day. The women's elite and under-23 race and the men's elite. These last two tests can be followed in a live broadcast. In total there will be 7 different departures during the two days.

*Complete program XCO Banyoles 2023*

Saturday February 25

9:00 a.m. Male Cadet Start / Male Masters 50/60
10:30 a.m. Start Masters 30/40 Men
11:45 a.m. – 1:30 p.m. Official training
2pm U23 Men's XCO
PODIUMS as the women's race begins
4:00 p.m. Female start (Cadet, Masters 30/40/50 and Juniors)
PODIUMS

Sunday February 26

10:00 a.m. Junior series XCO men
PODIUMS
11:45 am Women's Elite & U23 XCO (women's combined category) – LIVE TV
PODIO (top 5 U23, top 5 Elite)
2:00 pm Elite men XCO (option for under-23s) – LIVE TV
PODIUM (top 5)


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

This sounds like a huge team. Very interesting how the Europeans are stacking teams, while USA and Canada are frighteningly non-committal. I count nine on the team.
===================================================================================
*The new colors and runners of the Wilier Pirelli 2023 *
*The Wilier Pirelli team has been reinforced in XCO to once again have young promises. In XCM they bet on the bikers who have already made them succeed 

It is one of the best teams in the world in XCM and very prominent in XCO*
The Wilier Pirelli team is one of the most powerful on the planet as far as bike-marathon is concerned, and also an outstanding reference in the world of XCO. It is enough to review its 2022 results to confirm these statements. In 2023 they will debut new colors and their kit, made by Gobik, leaves behind the black color that dominated their jersey.


Willier Pirelli

*They maintain their XCM squad but expand that of XCO*
Wilier Pirelli not only aspires to maintain its privileged position in the world bike-marathon. He also seeks to continue climbing in the XCO to the point of being represented at the 2024 Paris Olympics.
In the XCM section, the team is led by the European champion, Fabian Rabensteiner, and maintains a squad whose pillars are the same as in the previous season. They still have *Daniel Geismayr, Wout Alleman* and *Samuele Porro*.
Where if there are many novelties is in its XCO division with 4 new signings. They keep XCO under-23 world champion *Simone Avondetto* as well as Italian under-23 champion *Giada Specia.


4 signings who share being young promises*
The Englishman *Cameron Orr*, current British XCO champion and who has already competed with Wilier Pirelli in the last Absa Cape Epic, officially becomes part of the team.
The Danish *Sofie and Gustav Pedersen*, two young talents from the under-23 category, also join the team. Sofie is in her last year in the category and Gustav in his first.
The transfer list is completed by the Dutchman *Morris Gruiters*, another young biker who was national junior champion and who will debut in the under-23 category.


Willier Pirelli

They will start their season at the Mediterranean Epic
The team will carry out a long 3-week training camp in Spain at the Hotel Cap Negret before facing the first race on their calendar, the Mediterranean Epic.
The team's calendar includes events such as the XCO World Cup and also the new bike-marathon World Cup. In addition to events such as the Internazionali d'Italia Series, Absa Cape Epic and other notable events in both disciplines


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Keegan Swenson renews with Santa Cruz an plans to race the Cape Epic. But with whom?









Keegan Swenson renews with Santa Cruz Bicycles for three years


For 2023, the US national mountain bike champ has planned a dual gravel and cross-country schedule very similar to last year's.




www.velonews.com


----------



## Blackies Pasture (Mar 3, 2015)

carlostruco said:


> Keegan Swenson renews with Santa Cruz an plans to race the Cape Epic. But with whom?


How about a Pon team with Milan Vader?


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1613197496779689985
MvdP road programme until Glasgow Worlds; very little time available for any proper MTB racing.









Mathieu van der Poel seguirá en el MTB: “quiero estar en los JJOO de París 2024. Y en la Cape Epic”


Mathieu van der Poel ya tiene calendario para 2023. Incluye intentar ganar otro monumento, acabar el Tour de Francia y luchar por el Mundial de carretera. Y no se olvida del MTB




esmtb.com


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

carlostruco said:


> Keegan Swenson renews with Santa Cruz an plans to race the Cape Epic. But with whom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luca Braidot had some great results for Santa Cruz last year. 

Maybe Swenson could team up with another American MTB/gravel guy?

I know he just did a big gravel tour/training ride with some of those type guys—Finsterwald, Kerry Werner, Ryan Standish. Cody Cupp. I don’t know if they have common sponsorship or how any of that would work out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brad (May 2, 2004)

Might be a Santa Cruz promo ride with Greg Minaar


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

Bart's team for 2023 is unveiled today at 13:00 (cet), Rob Warner is hosting - I believe it's on instagram.


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

khardrunner14 said:


> Honestly I kind of look forward to this tradition... see what the new season brings!


Let the Roid rage begin


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Orbea Factory Team launched today. 









Presentado un renovado y potente Orbea Factory Team 2023 que da el salto a la Copa del Mundo UCI


Cambio radical para un Orbea Factory Team al que llegan Anne Tauber, David Campos, Pierre de Froidmont y Luca Martin




www.brujulabike.com


----------



## Exmuhle (Nov 7, 2019)

As rumoured, Isla Short to Ghost......


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

Pending:
1. Sarrou - BMC?
2. Avancini - his own team?
3. Who else?


----------



## roth88 (7 mo ago)

I'm excited about Isla Short going to Ghost. She has a ton of potential and it seems like a great environment.


----------



## poopoomcgoo (4 d ago)

carlostruco said:


> Pending:
> 1. Sarrou - BMC?
> 2. Avancini - his own team?
> 3. Who else?


Sebastien Fini and then for my Canadian bias: Emily Batty, Sean Fincham, Laurie Arsenault, Leandre Bouchard, Tyler Orschel


----------



## carlostruco (May 22, 2009)

poopoomcgoo said:


> Sebastien Fini and then for my Canadian bias: Emily Batty, Sean Fincham, Laurie Arsenault, Leandre Bouchard, Tyler Orschel


Sebastian stayed put with Vaillant (Team). Heavy rumors they are going to LaPierre Bikes. Announcement is on the 25th.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

poopoomcgoo said:


> Sebastien Fini and then for my Canadian bias: Emily Batty, Sean Fincham, Laurie Arsenault, Leandre Bouchard, Tyler Orschel


Dre on the same team. Batty under Canyon Collective. Laurie, Sean and Tyler have teams for next year but haven't announced yet.


----------

